# Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" - [Recruiting thread Closed]



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2006)

_In the Yatil Mountains south of Perrenland, there is rumored to be a magical hoard of unsurpassed value, a treasure of such fame that scores of adventurers have perished in search of it. Find the perilous Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth and you may gain the hidden wealth of the long dead arch-mage - if you live!_ 

*The recruitment will end around 25June (2 days from now)*
Ability to post at least four times per week is required 
Post your characters over here, when the day come I'll post the chosen ones.
Greyhawk knowledge is not necessary but will help you to come up with detailed background of your characters, here and there I will use "terms", names and places from Oerth.
Helpful information can be taken from my webpage if you want - Greyhawk page Check out races, history and misc. for valuable information 

Starting point – Chendl, Kingdom of Furyondy capital city.
serving as agents of the royalty in Furyondy.

House Rules:
I'm looking for 6 players + 2 Alts 
starting level will be 6.
max LA allowed is LA+1 (Aasimar and etc.)
34 points for abilities
Max HP at 1st level. Average HP per level.
Book allowed - core books, The complete series, Manual of the planes, deities and demigods, libris mortis.
  -- For the 3.0 sources, get the 3.5 update 
No psionics - I don't have those books
No evil characters
14000 gold for equipment (no more than 4000 gold on any one item)
Players will use invisible castle for die rolling

New Rules:
New Skill - Wrestle
Trained only (Str)- Useful for Barbarians and Gladiators.
  Cross class for: All except Barbarians , Fighters.
  bonus will calculated when using grapple , Bull rash and Trip combat modes.
Spontaneous Casting:
Instead of converting spells to cure/cause wounds .
  the cleric can convert is "regular spells" only to domain spells
  in the same level power . This rule show the spiritual connection
  Between the cleric and his god.

*Chosen:*
1. wmasters- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 6
2. Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 2
3. Saracor - Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Human Furyondy soldier 6
4. Yair - Maor, Aasimar favored soul 5
5. Devrimk - Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Human Sorcerer 6
6. Thanee - Allyra.


*Alts:*
1. Charberus - Poe Brittlebeard 
2. InVinoVeritas -


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey there,

I have a weird concept I've been wanting to play. Would you accept a LN bladeling monk with the mageslayer feat. He was summoned by an unscrupulous mage to the prime material plane. The mage did not live long enough to take control of him, and he spent some time trying to get back to his home plane of Archeron. Unfortunately, mages tended to stay away from him, so he was unable to get ack, initially. As time passed, he started enjoying the prime, with its comparatively weak inhabitants. He now adventures to sharpen his skills and for glory.

What do you think?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2006)

Gorak: sounds nice, develope it further


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 18, 2006)

You may want to advertise on the recruiting thread.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2006)

If I can get the free time to throw together a character, I would be interested in this. You know how I like the old Greyhawk stuff!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd like to join. I've got an idea for a dwarf Ranger/Fighter axe throwing specialist and spelunker. Yeah, it's not much of an idea right now, but I'll build on it to make it something interesting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome Rhun, do your best and free some time, I'm a huge Greyhawk fan ... despite the name I picked over here.

InVinoVeritas - Sounds good, I'm looking forward to see your dwarf, check out the web I recommended in the first post, you'll find some dwarvish information in Greyhawk


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 18, 2006)

*Background update*

*Importent update:*
Please add to your background description that you are serving as agents of the royalty in Furyondy.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm tempted by this since one of my other games has died off. There's two main ideas that I'd like to play, either a human bard, with the aim of guiding people on the 'right path' with his words and song. Focussing on enchantment magic primarily.

The other tempting option is either a fighter/Pious Templar (can't remember if you can qualify for pious templar at 6th, but aiming for it if you can't), or a cleric, of Nerull (neutral though, of course) in either case, with some specialism of fighting with a scythe. Almost a paladin of Nerull, or more of a holy warrior with a less evil interpretation of his ideals, bringing his blessings to those deserving and dispensing Nerulls justice. Also, he'd be involved with local communities doing funerals etc and looking at death as a natural part of life, rather than the 'kill them all' philosophy.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 18, 2006)

Allright, here is my submission.
I'll finish the equipment by tomorrow.

Kosch the Shrike
Bladeling Barbarian 3/Warrior 2[sblock]

*Str: 17 (+3)*


Spoiler



+1 LEVEL 4


*Dex: 18 (+4)* 
*Con: 14 (+2)* 
*Wis: 10 (+0)* 
*Int: 14 (+2)* 
*Cha:  8 (-1)* 

*AC: *  26*  



Spoiler



10 Base +5 armor +4 natural +1 deflection (ring) +2 Shield +4 dex


*Touch AC:* 15*
*Flat footed:* 22*		
*Note: Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, barbarian level 3
*ACP:* 0

*Dmg Red:* 5/+1 (slashing and piercing weapons only)	
*HP:  *  46  



Spoiler



[12 + 6.5*2 + 5.5*2 + 10 con]



*BAB: * +5
*Grapple: * +8
*Init:* + 4
*Speed: *  40 



Spoiler



30 base +10 barbarian in light or medium armor



*Saves*
*Fort:* +9 



Spoiler



_(6 [Base] + 2 [Con] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)] _


 *Ref:* +6* 



Spoiler



_(1 [Base] + 4 [Dex] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


 *Will:* +2 



Spoiler



_(1 [Base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


*Note: Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, barbarian level 3

*Spells & effects usually active*[sblock]
	• Darkvision up to 60 feet.
	• Immunities: acid & rust attacks (Bladeling)
	• Cold and fire resistance 5.
	• DR 5/+1 (slashing and piercing weapons only) 
	• Uncanny dodge 
	• Trap sense +1

[/sblock]*Skills:*


Spoiler



[skillpoints: (4+2)*6 barbarian +(2+2)*2 fighter = 44]


[sblock]
	Climb (Ftr,Bar): *+10* [7 ranks + 3 str]
	Jump (Ftr,Bar): *+14* [7 ranks + 3 str +4 speed 40]	

	Listen (Bar): *+6* [6 ranks + 0 wis]
	Ride (Ftr,Bar): *+11* [7 ranks + 4 dex]	

	Survival (Bar): *+6* [6 ranks + 0 wis] 
	Spell craft: *+4* [2 cross class ranks +2 int]

	Swim (Ftr,Bar): *+10* [7 ranks + 3 str][/sblock]
*Attacks:*_Melee, Two-weapon__:_

	• Main hand: +1 Small Spike chain (viper): +7 to hit, 1d6+4 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic -2 2-handed (Medium weapon, offhand weapon is light); Damage: +1 magic +3 str


	• Off-hand: +1 Small Steel shield (reaper): +7 to hit, 1d4+2 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic -2 2-handed (light offhand weapon); Damage: +1 magic +(3 str)/2 rounded down



_Other weapons:_ [sblock]
_Melee, Two-weapon:_

	• Main hand: +1 long sword: +7 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, 19-20/x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic -2 2-handed (Medium weapon, offhand weapon is light); Damage: +1 magic +3 str


	• Main hand: Claw: +6 to hit, 1d6+3 damage, x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str -2 2-handed (Light weapon, offhand weapon is light); Damage: +3 str


	• Main hand: Morningstar: +6 to hit, 1d8+3 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str -2 2-handed (Medium weapon, offhand weapon is light); Damage: +3 str


	• Off-hand: Claw: +6 to hit, 1d6+1 damage, x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str -2 2-handed (Light weapon, offhand weapon is light); Damage: +(3 str)/2 rounded down



_Melee, 1 handed:_

	• +1 Small Spike chain (viper): +9 to hit, 1d6+4 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +3 str


	• +1 Small Steel shield (reaper): +9 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +3 str


	• +1 long sword: +9 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, 19-20/x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str +1 magic; Damage: +3 magic +1 str


	• Claw: +8 to hit, 1d6+3 damage, x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str; Damage: +3 str


	• Morningstar: +8 to hit, 1d8+3 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 str; Damage: +3 str


[/sblock]
_Ranged:_

	• dagger: +9 to hit, 1d4+3 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 dex; Damage: 3 str


	• +1 composite longbow (+3 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +1 magic +4 dex; Damage: +1 magic +3 


*Special Abilities:* [sblock]
*Racial*
	• +2 Dexterity: Bladelings have a natural agility that makes them deadly warriors.
	• Medium-size humanoid.
	• Bladeling base speed is 30 feet.
	• Darkvision up to 60 feet.
	• Bladelings have a +4 natural armor bonus.
	• Natural Weapons: All bladelings automatically have a claw attack that deals 1d6 + Strength modifier points of slashing damage.
	• Razor Storm (Ex): Once per day, a bladeling can expel shrapnel-like bits of its skin in a 15-foot cone, dealing 2d6 points of piercing damage to any creature in the area. A Reflex save (DC 10 + Constitution modifier) halves the damage. After this attack, the bladeling’s natural armor bonus drops to +2 for 24 hours. 
	• Immunities (Ex): A bladeling takes no damage from acid, and it is immune to rust attacks despite its metallic hide.
	• Cold and fire resistance 5.
	• DR 5/+1 (slashing and piercing weapons only)
	• Metal Hide: Certain spells that affect armor, such as heat metal, treat the bladeling as though wearing armor that cannot be taken off. In addition, the spikes on the bladeling’s body make it impossible for a bladeling to wear medium or heavy armor.
	• Automatic Languages: Infernal, Planar Trade, home region. Bonus Languages: Giant, Goblin, Orc.
	• Plane of Origin: Usually Acheron.
	• Favored Class: Fighter.
	• Level Adjustment +1: Bladelings are slightly more powerful and gain levels more slowly than most other races.

*Barbarian:*
	Fast movement
	rage 1/day 
	Uncanny dodge 
	Trap sense +1 

*Fighter:*
	Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields) [/sblock]
*Feats: *
	• level 1 feat: Exotic weapon: spiked chain
	• level 3 feat: Mage slayer
	• fighter level 1 bonus feat: Two weapon fighting
	• fighter level 2 bonus feat: Improved shield bash


*Equipment:* [sblock]
+1 mythral chain shirt with spikes	2150	 gp, 	15	 lb, 	attached on belt  on left side  	


Spoiler



ACP=0 (mythril); cost: 1100gp mythril shirt +1000 gp +1-enchantement +50gp spikes; weight =10lb armor + 10/2 lb for mythral spikes


 
+1 spiked light metal shield (enchanted twice: +1 to hit & +1 to damage)	3469	 gp, 	11	 lb, 	strapped to back   	


Spoiler



ACP=0 (masterwork); cost: 1159gp for AC & 2310gp for spikes enchantment; weight =6lb for shield + 5 lb for spikes


 
+1 longsword	2315	 gp, 	4	 lb, 	attached on belt on right side	


Spoiler



ACP=0 (masterwork); cost: 1159gp for AC & 2310gp for spikes enchantment; weight =6lb for shield + 5 lb for spikes


 
ring of protection +1	2000	 gp, 		 lb, 	 worn on left hand	

cloak of resistance +1	1000	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	 worn	

2 Daggers	4	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	 strapped on each thigh 	

Morningstar	8	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	 attached on belt on backside	

+1 composite longbow (+3 str)	2700	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	 strapped on back	
  Arrows (20)	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in quiver on back	

Cure moderate wounds potion	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 Hung around neck	

Belt Pouch	1	 gp, 	0.5	 lb, 	 worn on left side	
2 Sewing Needles	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	belt pouch, pinned to a cork	

Backpack	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	worn on back 	
  Arrows 2x20	2	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	in backpack	
Waterskin (water)	1	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack	
Trail rations (4 day)	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack	
Bedroll	1	 gp, 	5	 lb, 	in backpack	
Winter Blanket	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in backpack	
Flint & Steel	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack	
2 large sacks	2	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack	
Whetstone	0.02	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack	



Money=	38.98	 gp, 	in belt pouch

[/sblock]
Total weight = 	67.5	lb				

*Max Weight:* 86 lb Light, 173 lb medium, 260 lb heavy,  520 lb lift, 1300 lb drag
[/sblock]

*History:*[sblock]As a teenager, Kosch was summoned by an unscrupulous mage to the prime material plane. The Mage was well prepared, and the young bladeling quickly fell under the wizard’s mental control. The mage was one of the three leaders of a covenant scheming to secretly take control of the Furyondy kingdom.
The following years were tough: enslaved by the wizard, Kosch obeyed his every whim. He served as a body guard and executioner, allowing the covenant to carry out its plans.

About six months ago, an elite squad of the royal Furyondy army penetrated the covenant’s stronghold. The covenant was prepared and quickly decimated most of the fighters. A few of the more experienced warriors had successfully cornered the three wizard, but almost all hope was lost. As a last stand, an old dwarf warrior charged Kosch’s master, and knocked the wizard unconscious. 

Immediately, the bladeling felt something he hadn’t felt in many years: control over his own thoughts. He acted quickly, and turned on the two remaining wizards, preventing them from casting. He slew one, and the dwarf finished off the other. 

The dwarf then faced the bladeling, threatening him with his axe: “Do you yield, beast?”

Kosch, overwhelmed with emotion, fell to his knees, and threw his spiked chain on the ground. Looking at the sky, he muttered “I am finally free!”

The dwarf signaled a robed figure in the hall: “Does the beast speak true?”, the dwarf asked. Keeping a suspicious eye on the bladeling, the elven cleric invoked eldritch words and nodded to the dwarf. “The creature can be trusted”.

Taking a step back, the dwarf withdrew his axe: “Beast, you have caused harm to this Kingdom, albeit not by choice. I offer you the chance to redeem yourself and pay your debt to Furyondy.”

Since then, Kosch has been serving as an agent of the royalty in Furyondy and has earned the trust of his peers. 

He has briefly returned to his home plane of Archeron to visit his family. There, he felt as an outsider (no pun intended!) and returned to the full time service of the Kingdoom of Furyondy.
[/sblock]

*Appearance: *[sblock]
Kosch is 6 feet tall, with purple eyes, metallic grey skin and is covered with patches of metallic spines. These spines, combined with his armor spikes and his spiked equipment, give him a fiendish allure. He wears a black cloak and has several weapons strapped to his body. Most noticeable are his spiked chain and his spiked shield.
[/sblock]
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Charberus (Jun 19, 2006)

I am interested in this campaign too.   Can I do a Specialist Wizard Variant: Summoner for my Dwarven Wizard / Alienist?   I will get summoned creatures stats written down ahead of time.

I was thinking of having a Dwarven Wizard that mumbles alot, summons monsters, and sometimes cast offensive spells.  He is Chaotic Neutral and worships both Boccob and Wee Jas, hence the cloak that is half black (Wee Jas) and half Red (Boccob).  Also, he has a holy symbol that is has the right half be wee jas and the right be boccob.   


[Sblock=Information]

Dwarven Male [Name: Poe Brittlebeard]
Wizard 5 
[Varient UA Summoning: Rapid Summoning, Enhanced Summoning, Spontanous Summoning]
[Lose: School (enchantment, Illusion), Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Extra Feat, Extra Spell Slot] 
Alienist 1:

Str 11, Dex 14, Con 16 :: Speed (20ft)
Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 08 :: Vision (60ft Darkvision)

Fort [5] Ref [7] Will [8]

AC: 13 (+1 Ring, +2 Dex), 11 FF, 13 Touch
[Mage Armor] 17 (+1 Ring, +2 Dex, +4 Force) 15 FF, 17 Touch

32 Hp  

Battle: [BA 2]
Light Crossbow +4 1d8 19-20/x2 80ft  IIIIIIIIII  
2 Dagger +2 1d4+2 19-20/x2 10ft
Quarterstaff +2 1d6+2 x2 

[Sblock=Racial Abilites]
To Be Filled[/sblock]

[Sblock=Skills and Feats]
Skills:
------------------------------
12 (9) Con., 10 (5) Craft Armor., 10 (5) Craft Stone.
13 (8) K. Arcane, 13 (8) K. Dungeoneering
10 (5) K. Geography, 10 (5) K. Nature
10 (5) K. Plane, 10 (5) K. Religion
15 (8) Spellcraft

Feats:
------------------------------
Lvl 1 Enduring Life
Lvl 3 Sudden Still [1/day]
Lvl 6 Spell Mastery [Mage Armor, Blindness/Deafness, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Missle][/sblock]

[Sblock=Spells]
Spells:
0-DC 15-4 spells to choose
1-DC 16-5 spells to choose
2-DC 17-4 spells to choose
3-DC 18-3 spells to choose

Spellbook:
(Lvl 1) Ray of Enfeeblement, Mage Armor, Burning Hands
Magic Missle, Shield, Alarm, Featherfall
Expeditious Retreat, Unseen Servant
Summon Monster I  [Sblock=Monster I] N/A [/sblock]
(Lvl 2)  
Whirling Blade, Blindness/Deafness
Resist Energy
Summon Monster II  [Sblock=Monster II] N/A [/sblock] 
(Lvl 3) Haste, Fly
Dispel Magic
Summon Monster III  [Sblock=Monster III] N/A [/sblock]
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Equipment]
Money: 1066

Combat Items:
Light Crossbow (Bolts IIIIIIIIII)  
2 Dagger
Quarterstaff

Magic Items: 
2: Handy Haversack
1: Cloak of Resist (Right Half Black, Left Half Red) +1
4: Headband of Int +2
3: Metamagic, Extended (Lesser)
2: Ring of Protection +1 

Regular Items: 
Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint and steel
 10 days trail rations, waterskin
50ft hemp rope
Spellbook, Spell Component Pouch, 
Old Longsword Scabard used around neck to hold beard 
Plain Old Rock[/sblock]


[Sblock=History]

:: History ::
The Hill dwarf is an apprentice under a black robed wizard of Wee Jas.  One 
day, to show his knowledge of secrets, he formulated a plan to combine two 
summoned creatures (Summon Monster II, Fiendish Squid and a Summon Monster III, 
Celestial Black Bear) from one of the secret libraries and merge them together 
as they are summoned (Create the ultimate fighter) to win 1st prize at a 
festival that was 4 days away. 

In a rush, he copied bits and pieces of summoned monster scrolls in the 
library.  He knew the combined scrolls would summon something new, wonderful, 
and would get him first prize.  Unfortunately, he assumed lots of the runes 
that he didn't know...always saying to himself that the unknown runes weren't 
important.  

After 3 days of rushed work, he decided to give the scroll a try.  He even had 
a chained griffon nearby in case things got bad.   So, he made the runes on the 
ground, Held onto his masters rod that quickened spells, and cast the scroll he 
made.   Instead of his creature he envisioned...he opened a portal to the Far 
Realm.   

He was amazed at what he saw and all the voices.  He saw the figure that cannot 
be described by any langague.  It was constantly shifting form and had many 
eyes, mouths, and tentacles. Its many eyes would look at the dwarf and then be 
absorbed into the body while new eyes would appear elsewhere...always looking 
at the dwarf.  The many mouths were all talking at once, and thinking it was 
Wee jas giving secrets...he tired to hear all the words.  In one of the words, 
he was told to give it an offering of meat, while another voice wanted offering 
of immense magic as well as offerings of life, world, and other things that he 
didn't know about like flying ships, and earthlike beings.  So enthralled, he 
leapt up and gave it the most valueable things in the room; Griffon, Masters Spellbook, Rod of Quickening, and his soul for his life to Wee Jas.   

The creatures mouths ate the book, griffon (two mouths ate griffon), and one 
casted a spell on the dwarf, which he saw his soul being ripped to shreds by 
the many mouths and eaten.   The pain was immense and the world went crazy on 
him.  Everything didnt fit right...there was no direction and the land changed 
shape every second.  Creatures had no real form, or sometimes they did.  Voices 
of secrets and rumors were constantly filling his head.   In a scream of 
madness, he prayed for help from Wee Jas...then everything went black.  Yet, he 
always heard voices in the background.  

He woke up later to the sound of farmers poking him with a pitchfork and were 
talking in gibberish.  After listening to them for awhile, he finally 
understood what they were saying.  He got up, and walked away.  Unsure about 
where to go, he went to the nearest temple (boccob), mumbling to himself.  Now, 
he wasn't sure at the time, but he felt like he should go there.  So, he went 
in and decided to join them.  The clerics and wizards looked at him in 
confusion, but after some talk...they decided to let him join.  They changed 
his cloak and took his holy symbol of Wee Jas away.  They gave him a new robe 
and a new symbol of Boccob.  After doing that, the dwarf just smilied, took his 
stuff and walked away.  

After a day away from the temple, he tore his cloak of Wee Jas and Cloak of 
Boccob and sewed them together.  He then broke the two holy symbols in half, 
and combined them together to create a symbol of half and half.   Many people 
say the dwarf was cursed by the two deities, but others say he was blessed.  
Those who listen to the mumblings of the dwarf assume it is just his insanity, 
while wizards and clerics sometimes hear words as vile yet holy at the same 
time.

After a week of wondering, he came upon the agents of Furyondy being attacked 
by some dire wolves.  The dwarf, while mumbling summoned a wolf that didn't 
appear to be a wolf at all.  While the pseudonatural wolf and the agents 
attacked the dire wolves, the dwarf was seen casting magic missle, and then sat 
down to drink tea.  

The agents thanked him for his help, and the dwarf agreed to join them on their 
holy crusade.  They cautiously agreed, mostly hopeing that having a magic 
caster on their side is better then against them, even if he is abit crazy. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, if I get DM-approval, my character is good to go - equipment and all.
In case y'all were wondering, I got some of inspiration for this character from Dan Simmons' books
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 19, 2006)

Although they're in the SRD, they're not in the core books themselves, so I don't think Strahd is allowing the class variants... but if he is, I call battle sorceror!


----------



## Yair (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Roy! Long time no see.

Hmm, how about an aasimir favored soul? Nothing unorthodox sure, but I think fun. I'll hash out the details and make my pitch later tonight.




			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> No psionics - I don't have those books



FYI, the psionic rules are essentially available for free online, for example see here in the middle of the middle column.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2006)

Yair – what's up my old friend, I wondered were you are, glad to see you here, post your Aasimar up.

Kafkonia - No battle Sorcerer, sorry.

Charberus - your crazy Dwarven summoner is OK by me, I'll check him up.

wmasters - I especially liked the cleric of Nerull concept, arrange something and post him up.

Gorak - from which book you took the "Bladeling" ? I'm not familiar with this race


----------



## wmasters (Jun 19, 2006)

Cool, I'll develop the cleric then. Quick question for you - what experience total are you looking at? I'll almost certainely look at taking scribe scroll, and possibly Craft Wondrous Item as well (not sure about CWI at the moment though). I need to work out if I'm 6th level dropped to 5th because I've written a scroll, or still 6th level etc.

EDIT - Another question - a lot of the spells in the Complete series have been reprinted/MRP'd in the Spell Compendium. I'm guessing you don't have the Spell Compendium though, from the list you mentioned above, so are extra spells as printed in the Complete series?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Gorak - from which book you took the "Bladeling" ? I'm not familiar with this race




Hey Strahd!

It's from the official d20 3.5 planescape website. 

I just realised that you only authorized the Manual of the planes, and not the actual planescape setting material (www.planeswalker.com, click on downloads and then on PSCS Releases for all the goodies).

I'll wait on your ruling on my character then.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Kafkonia (Jun 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Kafkonia - No battle Sorcerer, sorry.




No worries, the gist of my post was that I didn't think you'd be allowing the UA class variants, such as the Summoner Dwarf idea posted. I'm in enough games already anyway.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll develop the cleric then. Quick question for you - what experience total are you looking at? I'll almost certainely look at taking scribe scroll, and possibly Craft Wondrous Item as well (not sure about CWI at the moment though). I need to work out if I'm 6th level dropped to 5th because I've written a scroll, or still 6th level etc.



If it's one scroll, you can start in level 6, but if it's more than one, subtract your XP and start in level 5.
one more thing, check out Spontaneous Casting rule I wrote about in the first post for your cleric


			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> EDIT - Another question - a lot of the spells in the Complete series have been reprinted/MRP'd in the Spell Compendium. I'm guessing you don't have the Spell Compendium though, from the list you mentioned above, so are extra spells as printed in the Complete series?



I don't have the Spell Compendium, so use the spells from the complete series.


			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> I just realised that you only authorized the Manual of the planes, and not the actual planescape setting material



Is it going to be a problem for you to change it ?

Kafkonia - sorry, I'm authorizing some of the variants and some not.


----------



## Saracor (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd certainly like to get in on this but my short term time is probably a bit restricted due to moving into a new house and a lot of my books are scattered from moving but I expect I can easily post 1-2 times a day. Always been a big fan of Greyhawk and ran many adventures in this world. I'm also not opposed to being on the Alt list for now.

Here's two concepts that I had:

1. Furyondy Fighter, recently in employ of the kingdom for active military duty. Spent the last few years fighting off Iuz incursions in and around the kingdom. Fiercely loyal to the crown and his comrades if a bit single minded when it comes to his missions since he's seen so much turmoil. His world is pretty black and white right now.
(small addition). Expect this would be a heavy armor/shield fighter specializing in defensive feats and tanking.

2. Grey Elven Wizard (perhaps Evocation specialist, but not certain). Probably a native to Vesve Forest or Celene area. More of a mercenary type, using his skills to fight against the enemies of the Elves. Recent years have given him a good deal of skill in fighting Iuz and his armies in both the field of Furyond and the Vesve forest.

I expect either would be single classed and pretty straight up. If you're also using the PHB2 then I might trade fighter for knight but it's certainly not necessary. I can post up a finished write up of these tomorrow after I get some more time and find some books.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 19, 2006)

I've looked at the cleric as far as actually putting it together, and I can't actually do it as a cleric by RAW. Under alignment, 'A cleric cannot be Neutral unless his deity is also Neutral', so I can't make the cleric with the alignment restrictions (and I don't really want him to be evil anyhow).

I can still go down the Fighter/Pious Templar route I guess... I'll post a character sheet shortly, once I've started working it out again.

Yet another question - would a mounted warrior be entirely inappropriate? If I'm going down the holy fighter or Nerull route, it seems appropriate to be riding into combat on horseback with a gleaming scythe and thick black cloak, but a mounted warrior might be unsuitable for the adventure.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 19, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Is it going to be a problem for you to change it ?




OK, it'll take a couple of days. I'll make him a dwarf. 

Same rough concept but I'll have to change the backstory. It's too bad that I need to change him because I liked the idea of playing a bladeling. It's ok though, because this way, I get that juicy 6th level feat. I'll probably make the character a barbarian 2/fighter 4.

Cheers,

SG


----------



## Azaar (Jun 20, 2006)

Grief, I'm torn here.  Really, I am.  But, I think I've finally come up with a concept.

Human Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 3

I'll get stats ready and posted soon, as well as a brief background.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 20, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Is it going to be a problem for you to change it ?




OK, here is a revised submission that's ready to go.
Keldar the Shrike
Human Rogue 4/Warrior 2[sblock]

*Str: 18 (+3)*


Spoiler



+1 LEVEL 4 +2 magic gloves


*Dex: 16 (+3)* 
*Con: 14 (+2)* 
*Wis: 10 (+0)* 
*Int: 14 (+2)* 
*Cha: 10 (+0)* 

*AC: *  19*  



Spoiler



10 Base +5 armor +1 deflection (ring) +3 dex


*Touch AC:* 14*
*Flat footed:* 16*		
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4
*ACP:* 0

*HP:  *  45  



Spoiler



[6 + 5.5*2 + 3.5*3 + 18 con]



*BAB: * +5
*Grapple: * +9
*Init:* + 3
*Speed: *  30 



Spoiler



30 base



*Saves*
*For:* +7 



Spoiler



_(4 [Base] + 2 [Con] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)] _


 *Ref:* +8*



Spoiler



_(4 [Base] + 3 [Dex] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


 *Wil:* +2 



Spoiler



_(1 [Base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4


*Skills:*


Spoiler



[skillpoints: 9 human +(8+2)*7 rogue +(2+2)*2 fighter = 87]


[sblock]
	Balance (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks +3 dex]
	Bluff (Rog): *+7* [7 ranks +0 cha]
	Climb (Ftr,Rog): *+15* [9 ranks +4 str +2 use rope synergy]

	Diplomacy (Rog): *+4* [0 ranks +2 bluff synergy +2 sense motive synergy]

	Escape Artist (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks + 3 dex]

	Intimidate (Ftr,Rog): *+2* [0 ranks +0 cha +2 bluff synergy]
	Jump (Ftr,Rog): *+11* [5 ranks +4 str +2 tumble synergy]	

	Hide (Rog): *+9* [6 ranks + 3 dex]

	Sleight of Hand (Rog): *+12* [7 ranks +3 dex +2 bluff synergy]
	Spell craft(cc): *+4* [2 cross class ranks +2 int]
	Tumble (Rog): *+12* [7 ranks +3 dex +2 jump synergy]

	Search (Rog): *+9* [7 ranks + 2 int]
	Move Silently (Rog): *+7* [7 ranks + 0 wis]

	Sense Motive (Rog):*+7* [7 ranks +0 wis]

	Use Rope (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks +3 dex]
	Swim (Ftr,Rog): *+4* [0 ranks +4 str]

[/sblock]*Attacks:*_Melee, Two-handed__:_

	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +6 str (2 handed)


	• Greatsword: +9 to hit, 2d6+6 damage, 19-20/x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)


	• Morningstar: +9 to hit, 1d8+6 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)



_Melee, 1 handed:_

	• Morningstar: +9 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +4 str


	• dagger: +9 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: 4 str



_Ranged:_

	• dagger: +8 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 dex; Damage: 4 str


	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +1 magic +3 dex; Damage: +1 magic +4 STR 


*Special Abilities:* [sblock]
*Rogue:*
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge

*Fighter:*
	Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields) [/sblock]
*Feats: *
	• level 1 feat: Combat reflexes
	• human level 1 bonus feat: Combat Expertise
	• level 3 feat: Exotic weapon: spiked chain
	• fighter level 1 bonus feat: Improved feint 
	• fighter level 2 bonus feat: Improved trip
	• level 6 feat: Mage slayer

*Equipment:* [sblock]
+1 mythral chain shirt with spikes	2150	 gp, 	15	 lb, 	attached on belt  on left side  


Spoiler



ACP=0 (mythril); cost: 1100gp mythril shirt +1000 gp +1-enchantement +50gp spikes; weight =10lb armor + 10/2 lb for mythral spikes


 
Greatsword	1000	 gp, 	8	 lb, 	 worn on left hand

ring of protection +1	2000	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 worn on left hand

cloak of resistance +1	1000	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	 worn

2 Daggers	4	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	 strapped on each thigh 

Morningstar	8	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	 attached on belt on backside

+1 composite longbow (+4 str)	2800	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	 strapped on back
  Arrows (20)	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in quiver on back

Cure moderate wounds potion	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 Hung around neck
Protection from evil potion x2	100	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 Hung around neck
barkskn potion	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 Hung around neck
enlarge person potion	250	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	 Hung around neck

gauntlets of ogre power	4000	 gp, 	4	 lb, 	 Hung around neck

Belt Pouch	1	 gp, 	0.5	 lb, 	 worn on left side
2 Sewing Needles	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	belt pouch, pinned to a cork

Backpack	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	worn on back 
  Arrows 2x20	2	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	in backpack
Waterskin (water)	1	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack
Trail rations (4 day)	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack
Bedroll	1	 gp, 	5	 lb, 	in backpack
Winter Blanket	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in backpack
Flint & Steel	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack
2 large sacks	2	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack
Whetstone	0.02	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack



Money=	72.98	 gp, 	in belt pouch		[/sblock]

Total weight = 	64.5	lb			


*Max Weight:* 100 lb Light, 200 lb medium, 300 lb heavy,  600 lb lift, 1500 lb drag
[/sblock]

*History:*[sblock]As a teenager, Keldar was enslaved by an unscrupulous mage, who kept him under his mental control. The mage was one of the three leaders of a covenant scheming to secretly take control of the Furyondy kingdom.
The following years were tough: enslaved by the wizard, Keldar obeyed his every whim. He served as a body guard and executioner, allowing the covenant to carry out its plans.

About six months ago, an elite squad of the royal Furyondy army penetrated the covenant’s stronghold. The covenant was prepared and quickly decimated most of the fighters. A few of the more experienced warriors had successfully cornered the three wizard, but almost all hope was lost. As a last stand, an old dwarf warrior charged Keldar’s master, and knocked the wizard unconscious. 

Immediately, the Keldar felt something he hadn’t felt in many years: control over his own thoughts. He acted quickly, and turned on the two remaining wizards, preventing them from casting. He slew one, and the dwarf finished off the other. 

The dwarf then faced the bladeling, threatening him with his axe: “Do you yield?”

Keldar, overwhelmed with emotion, fell to his knees, and threw his spiked chain on the ground. Looking at the sky, he muttered “I am finally free!”

The dwarf signaled a robed figure in the hall: “Does he speak true?”, the dwarf asked. Keeping a suspicious eye on the bladeling, the elven cleric invoked eldritch words and nodded to the dwarf. “The human can be trusted”.

Taking a step back, the dwarf withdrew his axe: “Human, you have caused harm to this Kingdom, albeit not by choice. I offer you the chance to redeem yourself and pay your debt to Furyondy.”

Since then, Keldar has been in theservice of the Kingdoom of Furyondy.
[/sblock]

*Appearance: *[sblock]
Keldar is 6 feet tall, with bkue eyes, tanned skin and is covered with tatooes. He wears a black cloak and has several weapons strapped to his body. Most noticeable are his spiked chain and his spiked armor.
[/sblock]
Cheers,

SG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, here's Varthenn, my dwarf!
[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Varthenn Thun-drak
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 2/Fighter 4
[B]Race:[/B] Mountain Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4/2      [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 52 (2d8+4d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6 p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (2 p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +2    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +3   +1     +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3   +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2   +1     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1         +9     1d10+3      x3
MW Throwing Axe*(6)       +12    1d6+5       x2

*Stats for Throwing Axe include bonuses for Point Blank Shot and other feats.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarf, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning +2
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven Waraxe, Dwarven Urgrosh
Stability (+4 vs. bull rush and trip)
+2 Save vs. Poision
+2 Save vs. Spells
+1 Attack vs. Orcs, Goblinoids
+4 AC (Dodge) vs. Giants
+2 Appraise, Craft for stone items
Favored Enemy: Goblinoid +2
Wild Empathy +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Quick Draw, Precise Shot, Far Shot, Weapon Focus(Throwing Axe), Weapon Specialization(Throwing Axe)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      9    +2          +11
Jump                       9    +2    -6    +5
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)   5    +0          +5
Survival                   6    +2          +8
Spot                       6    +2          +8
Use Rope                   5    +3          +8
Hide                       5    +3          +8

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1            2330gp    8lb
Cold Iron MW Throwing Axe(6) 1848gp   12lb
Chain Shirt +1               1250gp   25lb
Handy Haversack              2000gp    5lb
Silk Rope, 100’                20gp   10lb
Rope of Climbing             3000gp    3lb
Grappling Hook                  1gp    4lb
Hammer                          5sp    2lb
Pitons(10)                      1gp    5lb 
Block and Tackle                5gp    5lb 
Chalk(10)                       1sp    0lb 
Crowbar                         2gp    5lb 
Parchment(5)                    1gp    0lb 
Bedroll                         1sp    5lb 
Waterskin                       1gp    4lb 
Whetstone                       2cp    1lb 
Rations(3)                     15sp    3lb 
Explorer’s Outfit               0gp    0lb 
Miner's Pick                    3gp   10lb 
Mirror, Small Steel            10gp  1/2lb 
Sealing Wax                     1gp    1lb 
Candle(10)                      1sp    0lb 
Flint and Steel                 1gp    0lb 
Shovel                          2gp    8lb 
Thunderstone                   30gp    1lb 
Climber’s Kit                  80gp    5lb 
Ring of Protection +1        2000gp    0lb 
Cloak of Resistance +1       1000gp    1lb 
Potion of Cure Moderate       300gp    0lb 
 [B]Total Weight:[/B]51lb      [B]Money:[/B] 111gp  6sp  8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 57
[B]Height:[/B] 4'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale Tan, almost like marble
```
[/sblock]
*Appearance:* [sblock]
The one word many people use to describe Varthenn is “vigilant.” The first thing people notice about Varthenn is his eyes. He is constantly looking around, carefully observing. With a bandolier of throwing axes in easy reach, and a well-stocked pack on his back, Varthenn looks ready for anything. He keeps a well-oiled leather overcoat over his chain shirt, and wears a sturdy skullcap much of the time, although he will switch it for a wide-brimmed hat when outside for a long enough period of time. His beard is worn very short for a dwarf—too short to be easily grabbed in battle—giving him a youthful (some might say female) look.
[/sblock]

*Background:* [sblock]
Varthenn’s clan was of one of the lower castes. His great-grandfather had caused shame to fall upon his clan, as a lack of careful preparation had weakened a wall, crushing a team of sappers in a cave-in against a goblin fortress. Since then, the Thun-drak clan (Dwarven for “First to Fall”) had become tasked with being the first to explore dangerous areas, new passages, set up the posts needed to maintain stability in ruined areas, and other hazardous sites at the edges of the Yatil clan-hold. Many a Thun-drak has met an untimely end, as a result. His grandfather fell prey to a goblin trap. His great-uncle slipped into a lava pit. His uncle was overcome by fumes rising from an abyssal cesspool. 

Varthenn thus learned at an early age the value of keeping your wits about you. It is vital to know when to move forward, and when to stop. Know what danger looks like, sounds like, smells like. Prepare yourself for every day and the challenges you face, because in the end, preparation is what you have to rely on to survive. 

Survival also meant dealing with the prejudices of his people. He was First To Fall, and so was always expected to go far and do what other clans preferred not to. A lifetime in the low caste had stunted growth of a healthy beard. He was also blessed with keen sight and a steady hand. This might, for others, grant one access to the College of Siege Engineers, but for the low-caste Thun-drak, this was not forthcoming. He spent much of his time alone in the far tunnels, or exploring on the surface, where he could practice his axe-throwing, climb through hidden passages, and ignore the language that would occasionally refer to him as an elf. 

Yet his clan was still preparing for better things. The first 500 years after his clan’s punishment ended, and the Thun-draks were allowed to advance from the Undesirable Caste to the Laborer Caste, where they would spend the next 500 years. His brother Morghann, a sturdier fellow with a strong arm, quickly found a position sweeping a blacksmith’s shop and preparing the anvil each day. Varthenn found no such luck, but the switch to the Laborer Caste gave one more benefit: permission to leave the clan-hold without abandonment. “Go learn from the elves,” they called as he packed up and left.

His travels east took him to the Kingdom of Furyondy, where he met a military contingent in a farming village, enlisting locals for war against Iuz. When he learned the benefits of military service—weapons training, a band of close brethren, and a sense of being welcome in a larger organization, he declared his intent to join. The recruiter reminded him that he would be committed to serving the King for seven years. Varthenn laughed at paltry tour of service and replied, “Seven? I thought you had meant seven hundred!” He signed immediately.

While training at camp, his skill with the throwing axe was noted. It was determined that the skill might not be as useful in the rank and file of the army, but as a special agent of the King. So, he was drafted to the King’s Special Service, and has been a loyal agent for the past six years. As his tour of duty comes to a close, he wonders whether he should sign up for another term, or move on to new adventures. The slight mounds that the locals calls “mountains” are so easy to scale…[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jun 20, 2006)

OK, since the Nerull idea doesn't work by RAW, I've given some thought to a different cleric, since I do quite fancy playing a cleric in this one. So here's a background, with a character sheet to follow.

[sblock=Background]Turo Berenwocket is a gnome who thinks too much. He worries for his family, for his friends he's left behind, and for the village he grew up in. These are dangerous times, and Turo is no longer there to protect them. 

Years ago, the church asked him to leave the mountain slopes of Yatil to seek out the priest, Roykin. It had been a difficult decision, but ultimately when the church asked him to investigate unusual going's on in Roykin's service to Garl Glittergold, he had had little choice. It pained him to find Roykin corrupting the good name of Garl Glittergold, consorting with kobolds in unholy acts. Confronting him had meant a long and arduous journey and Turo became far more aware of the darkness over Greyhawk, and he knew he had to be there to keep everyone safe. 

Turo arrested Roykin and brought him back to his homelands, meanwhile Turo set off to spread the good word of Garl Glittergold across all of Greyhawk. Contacted by agents for the royalty in Furyondy, he has joined there ranks, seeing a host of opportunities. Working with the royalty means not only prestige, but the money to enjoy himself and an ideal position to oversee the goings on in the world wider than his small village. His divinations and findings are frequently used to find more about the world, and used by the Furyondy in their work. When they are not, Turo uses them to check on his friends and family back home, glad to have that peace of mind.[/sblock][sblock=Character Sheet]Turo Beremwocket
Rock Gnome Cleric 3/Church Inquisitor 2/Divine Oracle 1
Deity: Garl Glittergold
Alignment: Lawful Good
Height: 3' 3"
Weight: 43lbs
Age: 68
Size: Small

*Statistics:*
Str: 14 (+2) _(10pts -2 racial)_
Dex: 12 (+1) _(4 pts)_
Con: 16 (+3) _(6 pts +2 racial)_
Int: 12 (+1) _(4pts)_
Wis: 18 (+4) _(8 pts +1 level adjust +2 magic)_
Cha: 10 (+0) _(2pts)_

Hit Points: 48
Armour Class: 20 _(10 + 5 armour + 3 shield + 1 Dex + 1 size)_
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed AC: 18
Initiative: +1
Armour Check Penalty: -2
Speed: 20ft/x4
BAB: +3
Grapple: +1 _(+3 Base +2 Str -4 size)_

*Saving Throws:*
Fortitiude: +7 _(+3 base +3 ability +1 magic)_
Reflex: +3 _(+1 base, +1 ability  +1 magic)_
Will: +12 _(+8 base, +3 ability +1 magic)_

*Attacks*
Masterwork Morningstar melee +7, 1d6+2/x2
Sickle melee +6, 1d4+2/x2
Shortbow 60ft range +5 1d4/x3

*Skills:*
Appraise +1 _(1 base)_
Balance -1 _(1 base -2 ACP)_
Bluff +0 _(0 base)_
Climb +0 _(2 base -2 ACP)_
Concentration +12 _(3 base +9 ranks)_
Diplomacy +2 _(0 base +2 domain)_
Disguise +0 _(0 base)_
Escape Artist -1 _(1 base -2 ACP)_
Forgery +1 _(1 base)_
Gather Information +0 _(0 base)_
Heal +4 _(4 base)_
Hide -1 _(1 base -2 ACP)_
Intimidate +0 _(0 base)_
Jump -6 _(2 base -2 ACP -6 movement)_
Knowledge (arcana) +6 _(1 base +5 ranks)_
Knowledge (religion) +12 _(1 base +8 ranks +3 skill focus)_
Listen +6 _(4 base +2 racial)_
Move Silently -1 _(1 base -2 ACP)_
Ride +1 _(1 base)_
Search +1 _(1 base)_
Sense Motive +8 _(4 base +4 ranks)_
Spellcraft +8 _(1 base +5 ranks +2 synergy)_
Spot +4 _(4 base)_
Survival +4 _(4 base)_
Swim -2 _(2 base -4 ACP*2)_
Use Rope +1 _(1 base)_

*Feats*
Skill Focus (Knowledge (Religion)), Divine Vigor, Spontaneous Healer

*Languages*
Common, Gnome, Old Oeridian

*Racial Abilities*
Low-light vision
Spell like abilities 1/day: Speak with burrowing animals, Dancing Lights, Ghost sounds, Prestigitation
+2 racial bonus vs. illusion
+1 modifier to DCs vs my illusions
+1 racial bonus to attack kobolds and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus against giants
Favoured Class: Bard

*Class Abilities:*
Proficient in all armour and shields (except tower shields)
Proficient in all simple weapons and Shortbow and Composite Shortbow
Aura: Turo has a moderate aura of good
Cannot case Chaotic or Evil spells
Turn undead up to three times per day; check 1d20+2, turning damage 2d6+3
Detect Evil at will, as the spell
Immune to Charms
Scry Bonus: +1 sacred bonus to the save DC of Divination (scrying) spells

*Domains:*
Community: Use calm emotions as a spell-like ability 1/day, +2 to Diplomacy
Good: Cast good spells at +1 caster level
Inquisition: +4 bonus on all dispel checks
Oracle: Cast divination spells at +2 caster level

*Spontaneous Casting*
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds

*Equipment*
+1 Chain Shirt 1250gp
+1 heavy steel shield 1170 gp
Lesser metamagic rod of extend 3000gp
Periapt of Wisdom +2 4000gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds 750gp
2 x Pearl of Power 1st level 2000gp
Masterworked Morningstar 308gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp
Sickle 6gp
Shortbow 30gp
20 arrows 1gp
Backpack 2gp
Silver holy symbol 25gp
Spell Component Pouch 5gp
Tent 10gp
Bedroll 1sp
Winter Blanket 5sp
244gp 4sp[/sblock][sblock=Spells]Spells Currently learnt
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Mending, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Invisibility Purge, Dispel Magic, Deeper Darkness[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, this is my Tiefling rogue:

[sblock]Seems like an elf with his short and slim form and pointed ears... But if looked carrefully at his cat-like eyes and two little horns, it is understood he is a Tiefling.

He always hides his differences under the hood, mostly wearing black garbs.  His nature is quite and calm but his cat-like eyes observe the conditions anytime. 

When he was young because of his rebel attitudes, he was made to join the military forces. He is not strong enough to be a fighter, but his other abilities are quickly discerned. In missions like seeking and rescuing or gathering information behind the enemy lines, he is the man.

After a few years in military forces he joined the King’s Special Services.

With his poor social skills and physical differences he is not liked at first sight but he approves himself with his courage and cooperative fighting skills in combat situations.


```
[B]Name:[/B]Karael Ignekilic "Shadow"
[B]Class:[/B]Rogue 5
[B]Race:[/B]Tiefling
[B]Size:[/B]M
[B]Gender:[/B]M
[B]Alignment:[/B]CG

[B]Racial Traits:[/B]
+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha.
Cold, Fire, Electricity resistance 5.
Darkness(Sp) one per day.
+2 Bluff & Hide
Darkvision 60 ft.

[B]Class Features[/B]
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Uncanny dodge
		
[B]STR[/B]	10 (0)			
[B]DEX[/B]	22 (+6)	(+2 Gloves of dex)	
[B]CON[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]INT[/B]	16 (+3)			
[B]WIS[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]CHA[/B]	 7 (-2)		

[B]HP:[/B]30
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +5    +0    +6    +0    +0    +0    21
Touch: 16              
Flatfooted: 15
Initiative: +6
Speed: 30 ft.
BAB: +3
Grapple: +3

[B]Weapon	Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
S.Sword* +8/+8	1d6	(19-20)x2
S.Bow	+9	1d6	20x3
*Masterwork

[B]Saves                    Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Fort:                      1    +2   +0     +3
Ref:                       4    +6   +0     +10
Will:                      1    +2   +0     +3

[B]Feats[/B]				
Two Weapon Fighting				
Weapon Finesse

[B]Languages[/B] Common, Infernal, Dwarven, Elven, Gnomish.

[B]Skills	Rank	Stat	Syn	Total[/B]
App.	0	3		3
Balan.	0	6	2	8
Bluff	8	-2	2	8
Climb	5	0		5
Conc.	0	2		2
Craft	0	3		3
D.Sc.	0	3		3
Diplo.	0	-2	2+2	2
D.Dev.	8	3	2	13
Disg.	0	-2	2	0
E.Art.	0	6		6
Forgery	0	3		3
G.Info	0	-2		-2
H.An.	0	-2		-
Heal	0	2		2
Hide	6	6	2+5	19
Intim.	0	-2	2	0
Jump	5	0	2	7
Know.	0	3		-
Listen	8	2		10
M.Sil.	8	6	5	19
O.Lock	8	6	2	16
Perform	0	-2		-2
Prof.	0	2		-
Ride	0	6		6
Search	8	3	5	16
S.Mot.	8	2		10
S.Hand	0	6	2	-
Spellc.	0	3		-
Spot	8	2		10
Surv.	0	2		2
Swim	0	0		0
Tumble	8	6	2	16
U.M.D.	0	-2		-
U.Rope	0	6		6

[B]Equipment	Cost	Weight[/B]
M.C.Shirt +1	2250	12,5
S.Sword*x2	620	2
S.Bow	          30	2
Arrows (20)	1	3
G.of dex +2	4000	
C.of elvenkind	2500	
B.of elvenkind	2500	
Silk Rope, 50’	10	5
Thief Tools*	100	2
P.Cure L.W.x3	150	
P.Cure M.W.	300	
Listening Cone	20	1
Gogg.M.See.	1250	
	     13731	27,5

*Masterwork
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> Here's two concepts that I had:
> 
> 1. Furyondy Fighter
> 2. Grey Elven Wizard (perhaps Evocation specialist, but not certain).




You are welcome to develope them further ...
The Furyondy Fighter sounds with a good cause to serve the king.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> I can still go down the Fighter/Pious Templar route I guess... I'll post a character sheet shortly, once I've started working it out again.
> 
> Yet another question - would a mounted warrior be entirely inappropriate? If I'm going down the holy fighter or Nerull route, it seems appropriate to be riding into combat on horseback with a gleaming scythe and thick black cloak, but a mounted warrior might be unsuitable for the adventure.




There is always the possibility to tie your horse somewhere and continue by foot, I have no problem with mounted warrior, but as your warrior should understand, if he will need to go underground into a cave, his horse might "protest"


			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> OK, since the Nerull idea doesn't work by RAW, I've given some thought to a different cleric, since I do quite fancy playing a cleric in this one. So here's a background, with a character sheet to follow.



as for your gnome, it's always handy to have a cleric around.


----------



## Charberus (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is my Dwarven Alienist.  Still gotta work on the magical spells and summoned creatures some more, will try that tonight/tomorrow.

[Sblock=Information]

Poe Brittlebeard [Dwarven Male] Specialist Wizard 5 / Alienist 1:
[Varient UA Summoning: Rapid Summoning, Enhanced Summoning, Spontanous Summoning]
[Lose: School (enchantment, Illusion), Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Extra Feat, Extra Spell Slot] 

Str 11, Dex 14, Con 16 :: Speed (20ft)
Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 08 :: Vision (60ft Darkvision)

Fort *[5]* Ref *[7]* Will *[8]*
_+2 vs Spells/Spell like Effects
+2 vs Poison_


*[Mage Armor] 17*, FF 15, Touch 17
*[AC] 13*, FF 11, Touch 13

Hp 32 

[Range] *Light Crossbow +4 1d8* 19-20/x2 80ft  IIIIIIIIII  
[Melee] *Quarterstaff +2 1d6+2* x2 
*Dagger +2 1d4+2* 19-20/x2 10ft

[Sblock=Skills, Feats, and Racial Abilites]
Skills:
------------------------------
12 (9) Con., 10 (5) Craft Armor., 12 (5) Craft Stone.
13 (8) K. Arcane, 13 (8) K. Dungeoneering
10 (5) K. Geography, 10 (5) K. Nature
10 (5) K. Plane, 10 (5) K. Religion
15 (8) Spellcraft

Feats:
------------------------------
Enduring Life, Sudden Still [1/day]
Spell Mastery [Mage Armor, Blindness/Deafness, Haste, Dispel Magic, Magic Missle]

Racial Abilities:
--------------------------------
Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. 

+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.

Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).[/sblock]
[Sblock=Spells]
Spells:
3-DC 18-(2) Summon Monster III, Haste 
2-DC 17-(2) Blindness/Deafness, (2) 2 Resist Energy 
1-DC 16-(2) Ray of Enfeeblement, (2) Mage Armor, Magic Missle
0-DC 15-Ray of Frost, Presitigitation, Message, Mending, Light

Spellbook:
(Lvl 3) Haste, Fly, Dispel Magic
Summon Monster III  [Sblock=Monster III] ** Pseudonatural Hippogriff. **
This flapping horror has a vaguely horselike body with the forelegs and wings of a 
huge foul bird.  Grotesque pustules erupt from its flesh, ichor oozing from the 
various extrusions, and a long, serpentine tail thrashes behind the creature.

[Name: Flappy]
Large Outsider  [3d10+15 (31 hp)] (Augment Summoning)

Str 22, Dex 15, Con 20 :: Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (average)
Int 02, Wis 13, Cha 08 :: Vision: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision

Fort [8], Ref [5], Will [2]
5 Acid, 5 Electric 
13 Spell Resistance

AC: 15, touch 11, flat-footed 13
BA./Grapple: 	+3/+11
[Melee]: 2 claws +8 melee (1d4+6) and bite +3 melee (1d8+3) Reach: 5ft
-----------------------------------------
Special Attack:	[sblock=Truestrike] Truestrike (Su): 1/day a pseudonatural creature can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll.  In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack.[/sblock]
Special Qualities: Scent, [sblock=Alternate Form] Alternate Form (Su): As a standard action, a pseudonatural creature can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass (or another appropriately gruesome form, as determined by the DM).  Despite the alien appearance, its abilites remain unchanged.  Other creatures receive a -1 moral penalty on their attack rolls against a pseudonatural creature when it is in this alternate form.[/sblock] 
------------------------------------------
Skills:   Listen +4, Spot +8
Feats: 	Dodge, Wingover [/sblock]
(Lvl 2)  Whirling Blade, Blindness/Deafness, Resist Energy,
Summon Monster II  [Sblock=Monster II] N/A [/sblock] 
(Lvl 1) Ray of Enfeeblement, Mage Armor, Burning Hands, Magic Missle, Shield, Alarm, Featherfall, Expeditious Retreat, Unseen Servant,
Summon Monster I  [Sblock=Monster I] N/A [/sblock]
[/sblock]

[Sblock=Equipment]
Money: 466

Combat Items:
Light Crossbow (Bolts IIIIIIIIII)  
2 Dagger
Quarterstaff

Magic Items: 
2: Handy Haversack
1: Cloak of Resist (Right Half Black, Left Half Red) +1
4: Headband of Int +2
3: Metamagic, Extended (Lesser)
2: Ring of Protection +1 

2 Cure Moderate Wounds

Regular Items: 
Backpack, Belt Pouch, Bedroll, Flint and steel
 10 days trail rations, waterskin
50ft hemp rope
Spellbook, Spell Component Pouch, 
Old greatsword Scabard used around neck to hold beard 
Plain Old Rock[/sblock]
[Sblock=Appearance and History]
:: Appearance ::
Poe stands tall at 5feet and appears to have some well worn travelling cloths.  He has his beard nicely sheltered inside of a greatsword scabard (which is secured around his neck).  His cloak off his back appears to be two pieces of cloaks ripped in half and then tied together.  The Left side is black while the right is red.   He has a headband with many designs that appear to be a mesh of black, inkblotted creatures on a red background.   

He walks around with a quarterstaff and has a crossbow strapped to the side of his backpack.   His stomach seems to slightly bulge out abit over his belt that has two pouches on it.  Sometimes, he stares intently at a rock in his hand...almost as if trying to decipher some ancient text.  

:: History ::
The Hill dwarf is an apprentice under a black robed wizard of Wee Jas.  One 
day, to show his knowledge of secrets, he formulated a plan to combine two 
summoned creatures (Summon Monster II, Fiendish Squid and a Summon Monster III, 
Celestial Black Bear) from one of the secret libraries and merge them together 
as they are summoned (Create the ultimate fighter) to win 1st prize at a 
festival that was 4 days away. 

In a rush, he copied bits and pieces of summoned monster scrolls in the 
library.  He knew the combined scrolls would summon something new, wonderful, 
and would get him first prize.  Unfortunately, he assumed lots of the runes 
that he didn't know...always saying to himself that the unknown runes weren't 
important.  

After 3 days of rushed work, he decided to give the scroll a try.  He even had 
a chained griffon nearby in case things got bad.   So, he made the runes on the 
ground, Held onto his masters rod that quickened spells, and cast the scroll he 
made.   Instead of his creature he envisioned...he opened a portal to the Far 
Realm.   

He was amazed at what he saw and all the voices.  He saw the figure that cannot 
be described by any langague.  It was constantly shifting form and had many 
eyes, mouths, and tentacles. Its many eyes would look at the dwarf and then be 
absorbed into the body while new eyes would appear elsewhere...always looking 
at the dwarf.  The many mouths were all talking at once, and thinking it was 
Wee jas giving secrets...he tired to hear all the words.  In one of the words, 
he was told to give it an offering of meat, while another voice wanted offering 
of immense magic as well as offerings of life, world, and other things that he 
didn't know about like flying ships, and earthlike beings.  So enthralled, he 
leapt up and gave it the most valueable things in the room; Griffon, Masters Spellbook, Rod of Quickening, and his soul for his life to Wee Jas.   

The creatures mouths ate the book, griffon (two mouths ate griffon), and one 
casted a spell on the dwarf, which he saw his soul being ripped to shreds by 
the many mouths and eaten.   The pain was immense and the world went crazy on 
him.  Everything didnt fit right...there was no direction and the land changed 
shape every second.  Creatures had no real form, or sometimes they did.  Voices 
of secrets and rumors were constantly filling his head.   In a scream of 
madness, he prayed for help from Wee Jas...then everything went black.  Yet, he 
always heard voices in the background.  

He woke up later to the sound of farmers poking him with a pitchfork and were 
talking in gibberish.  After listening to them for awhile, he finally 
understood what they were saying.  He got up, and walked away.  Unsure about 
where to go, he went to the nearest temple (boccob), mumbling to himself.  Now, 
he wasn't sure at the time, but he felt like he should go there.  So, he went 
in and decided to join them.  The clerics and wizards looked at him in 
confusion, but after some talk...they decided to let him join.  They changed 
his cloak and took his holy symbol of Wee Jas away.  They gave him a new robe 
and a new symbol of Boccob.  After doing that, the dwarf just smilied, took his 
stuff and walked away.  

After a day away from the temple, he tore his cloak of Wee Jas and Cloak of 
Boccob and sewed them together.  He then broke the two holy symbols in half, 
and combined them together to create a symbol of half and half.   Many people 
say the dwarf was cursed by the two deities, but others say he was blessed.  
Those who listen to the mumblings of the dwarf assume it is just his insanity, 
while wizards and clerics sometimes hear words as vile yet holy at the same 
time.

After a week of wondering, he came upon the agents of Furyondy being attacked 
by some dire wolves.  The dwarf, while mumbling summoned a wolf that didn't 
appear to be a wolf at all.  While the pseudonatural wolf and the agents 
attacked the dire wolves, the dwarf was seen casting magic missle, and then sat 
down to drink tea.  

The agents thanked him for his help, and the dwarf agreed to join them on their 
holy crusade.  They cautiously agreed, mostly hopeing that having a magic 
caster on their side is better then against them, even if he is abit crazy. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jun 20, 2006)

I've edited the above post with a first draft of Turo's character sheet. I've barely started spending money and not put his attacks on yet, which will follow shortly, together with his appearance, regularly learnt spells etc.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 20, 2006)

Charberus,wmasters - OK, I'll check it out.
devrimk - looking good, I'll get over it in a day or two


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi, Strahd.

Thanks for the invitation. I'm at work at the moment, but I'll get something together as soon as I can and post it. Do you have any particular needs as far as character classes go? (I haven't even had time to read the thread yet, sorry. Lost Caverns is a game I've never played - and, as one of the classics, it's something I'd like to try.)

Boddynock


----------



## Charberus (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey strahd.  I just finished a Summon Monster III creature with the augment summoning feat, so you can get a feel for what the stats will be.  I plan on generally having two creatures per summon monster spell that I generally summon, so I give them names and a more personal touch.    

I figured if you didn't want to deal with the varient abilities, I can do the following without changing too much: Normal Wizard Specialist, Cleric, or just a normal wizard.  

The reason why I chose the varient, is mostly due to reducing the casting time confusion of summoning spells and it already gets the feat Augment Summoning (which has a prereq of Spell Focus: Conjuration).  So, not having the varient will not make drastic changes.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 21, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Charberus,wmasters - OK, I'll check it out.
> devrimk - looking good, I'll get over it in a day or two




Hey Strahd,

How about my new submission, post # 24; is it ok?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 21, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd,
> 
> How about my new submission, post # 24; is it ok?
> Cheers,
> ...



I'm also waiting for feedback on Varthenn. Post #25.

Thanks,
InVinoVeritas


----------



## Yair (Jun 21, 2006)

I got the mechanics more or less bogged down, but I'm a little fuzzy on the setting. Can anyone point me to some info on Furyondy? (Or Chendi?) It's been a long while since I played in Greyhawk.

Essentially, the character is an Aasimir Favored Soul focused on diplomacy, healing, and some buffing spells; he's fairly well armed and eager to do battle.
Not very minmaxed, so not exremely effective but hey.

The background is that he was raised in an orphanage, grew up in Chendi and initially joined the priesthood of Heironeous. They soon came to a disagreement, and after some time "unemployed" he came to the service of the royal house. His relations with the church is still strenous.
That's the idea anyways, I would like to tailor it to the setting however.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi, Strahd.
Can I use  variant rogue from "Unearthed Arcana"?
Some skills change and and add woodland stride, camouflage and hide in plain sight to the list of special ability.

I also changed some skills and equipments.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2006)

To All - Once you post a sheet I copy paste it to my computer and go over it, If I'll find anything wrong, I'll post here.

Welcome Boddynock, looking forward to see a character, no one posted a Bard, Druid, Barbrian, Sorcerer.

Yair - keep going, Furyondy page


----------



## wmasters (Jun 21, 2006)

I've edited Turo to include equipment and spells etc.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike]
I'm sure you ment rouge4/Fighter 2 insted of warrior 2  
When I calculate the HP it's sums to 40 
+18 con ... why? 6*2 it's +12 con.
Please had the following skills - Appraise, Disable device, Gather info, Heal, Listen, Open locks, Ride, Sppot, survival.
Equipment - where is your magical Spiked chain 
potion necklace - I liked the idea
gauntlets of ogre power - Hung around neck, why around neck ?
Appearance - "with bkue eyes" - blue
History - Bladilng to human, and just to spice it up, you can add that those wizards were agent of Iuz, the old one.

I especially liked how you designed the sheet, very handy
That's all [/sblock]
[sblock=InVinoVeritas- Varthenn Thun-drak]
Skills: Please add Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather info, Heal, Intimidate, Listen, Move sil, Ride, Search, Sense, tumble, use rope and swim.
[/sblock]
[sblock=wmasters- Turo Beremwocket]
Background- If you play a Rock Gnome, the Yatil's eastern slopes can be called home.
It's not far from the town of Highfolk.
who is Roykin ?
skills - please add Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Gather info, Heal, Hide, Intimidate, Move sil, Ride, Search, Spot, Survival, Tumble, Use rope and Swim.
[/sblock]

devrimk and Charberus 
I'll go over your characters in the next post


----------



## wmasters (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll add a bit of background being from the Yatil eastern slopes etc, and the skills later. I'm not 100% whether I want to be kitted out in full plate, or a chain shirt yet, so the ACP for the skills where it matters if I change my mind. 

Roykin is a gnome from Turo's past, a cleric (or lay priest perhaps) of Garl Glittergold who strayed from the path and brought corruption to the good name of the clergy. Turo was sent by the church to investigate and deal with the situation, which he did, bringing Roykin back to Highfolk where Roykin repented and swore to atone. As far as the character go, he's both an explanation of Turo's entrance to the Church Inquisitor PrC, and potentially a character with a grievance against Turo


----------



## devrimk (Jun 21, 2006)

I am thinking about a human Elemental Savant (Fire) Sorcerer. He was a desert nomad. By the time he became an adult, unknown powers started calling him in his dreams. He has an innate power of magic. Gurka (the Shaman of the village) tells him to go and find his destiny. So he left his village to search for these unknown powers calling him. He searched year after year and finally found a fire temple and learned the secret lore of the Elemental Savants. 
So any Desert Nomad in Grayhawk?  

Note: If it's possible, can I use metamagic feat from Sandstorm?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2006)

devrimk- The Baklunish people hold elemental powers, their wizards are quite good with elemental magic, check out the spoiler about the Baklunish people and their origin.
The Baklunish are a human race.

To All -  The humans that live in Furyondy area are typically Oeridians 

Steve Gorak – Your human is Oeridian, adjust Appearance to match Oeridian desc (check spoiler)

Yair - Choose a human race for your Aasimar too

[sblock=Humans in the world of Greyhawk]
*Oeridians:* The Oeridians have fairly dark skins, varying from tan to olive colors, but their hair color runs the range from honey blond to black, with brown and auburn the most common. Their eye colors are likewise variable.Perrenland, Furyondy, the Shield Lands, the Great Kingdom of North Aerdy, the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Onnwal and Sunndi.

*Baklunish:* The Baklunish people have golden-hued skins, gray-green or green eyes, and hair ranging from dark brown to blue-black.Baklunish are recognised for their magical skill. They are especially noted for inventing new elemental spells. Zeif, Ull, Ekbir and the Tiger Nomads are the best examples of pure Baklunish folk , Baklunish features can he seen mixed with those of other races in the nations of Ket and Tusmit, and among the Wolf Nomads and the Paynim tribes.

*Suloise:* The Suel were scattered to the margins of the Flanaess in the distant past, so it is small wonder that most Suel blood has been intermized with other racial groups. The Suel are fairskinned, some being almost albino, with red or blond (even platinum blond) hair and blue, gray, or violet eyes. The Frost, Ice and Snow Barbarians are the best examples of pure Suel blood. Suel descendants are also predominant in the Duchy of Urnst, the islands off the eastern coast of the Flanaess, and the lands of the Scarlet Brotherhood on the Tilvanot Peninsula. Some Suloise settled in the Amedio Jungle and Hepmonaland, where they became tanned and freckled.

*Flan:*The original human occupants of the Flanaess had bronze complexions varying from coppery tones to deep brown. Their eyes were dark brown, even black, or rarely amber. Likewise, their hair was always dark brown or black. The Flan are now scattered to the winds. The Duchy of Tenh boasts of a pure Flan , Geoff and Sterich, while slightly mixed with other races , strong Flan roots are the Rovers of the Barrens, Stonehold and the Theocracy of the Pale.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=Charberus - Poe Brittlebeard]
Note your exact race - Hill dwarf, Mountain Dwarf, Derro and etc..
Please had the following skills - Appraise, Bluff, Balance, Diplomacy, Gather info, Heal, Listen, Ride, Spot, survival, Hide, Intimidate, Move sil, Search, Tumble, Use rope and Swim.
[/sblock]
[sblock=devrimk - Karael Ignekilic "Shadow"]
No particular changes required, it's looks fine
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wmasters - Turo Beremwocket]
Update - please add DC to your spells like Charberus did, thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike]
> I'm sure you ment rouge4/Fighter 2 insted of warrior 2
> When I calculate the HP it's sums to 40
> +18 con ... why? 6*2 it's +12 con.
> ...




Hey Strahd,
[sblock]
_I'm sure you ment rouge4/Fighter 2 insted of warrior 2  _
Yep, sorry, my bad  

_When I calculate the HP it's sums to 40. +18 con ... why? 6*2 it's +12 con._
Done. the +18 con came from an early dwarf build with 16 con.

_Please had the following skills - Appraise, Disable device, Gather info, Heal, Listen, Open locks, Ride, Sppot, survival._
Done. A few of the skills were trained only, but I noted that

_Equipment - where is your magical Spiked chain 
potion necklace - I liked the idea
gauntlets of ogre power - Hung around neck, why around neck ?
Appearance - "with bkue eyes" - blue
History - Bladilng to human, and just to spice it up, you can add that those wizards were agent of Iuz, the old one._
All these mistakes have been corrected.
[/sblock]
Updated/corrected character:

Keldar the Shrike
Human Rogue 4/Fighter 2[sblock]

*Str: 18 (+3)*


Spoiler



+1 LEVEL 4 +2 magic gloves


*Dex: 16 (+3)* 
*Con: 14 (+2)* 
*Wis: 10 (+0)* 
*Int: 14 (+2)* 
*Cha: 10 (+0)* 

*AC: *  19*  



Spoiler



10 Base +5 armor +1 deflection (ring) +3 dex


*Touch AC:* 14*
*Flat footed:* 16*		
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4
*ACP:* 0

*HP:  *  36  



Spoiler



[6 + 5.5*2 + 3.5*3 + 12 con]



*BAB: * +5
*Grapple: * +9
*Init:* + 3
*Speed: *  30 



Spoiler



30 base



*Saves*
*For:* +7 



Spoiler



_(4 [Base] + 2 [Con] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)] _


 *Ref:* +8*



Spoiler



_(4 [Base] + 3 [Dex] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


 *Wil:* +2 



Spoiler



_(1 [Base] + 0 [Wis] + 1 [Resistance (cloak)])_


*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4


*Skills:*


Spoiler



[skillpoints: 9 human +(8+2)*7 rogue +(2+2)*2 fighter = 87]


[sblock]
	Appraise (Rog): *+3* [0 ranks +3 int] 	

	Balance (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks +3 dex]
	Bluff (Rog): *+7* [7 ranks +0 cha]
	Climb (Ftr,Rog): *+17* [9 ranks +4 str +2 use rope synergy +2 climber's kit]

	Diplomacy (Rog): *+4* [0 ranks +2 bluff synergy +2 sense motive synergy]
 	Disable device(Rog):  0 ranks, trained only skills
	Escape Artist (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks + 3 dex]

	Gather info (Rog): *+0* [0 ranks +0 cha]
	Intimidate (Ftr,Rog): *+2* [0 ranks +0 cha +2 bluff synergy]
	Jump (Ftr,Rog): *+11* [5 ranks +4 str +2 tumble synergy]	

	Heal (cc): *+0* [0 ranks +0 wis] 
	Hide (Rog): *+9* [6 ranks + 3 dex]
	Listen (Rog): *+0* [0 ranks +0 wis]  

	Open locks (Rog):  0 ranks, trained only skills 
	Ride (Ftr): *+3* [0 ranks + 3 dex] 	
	Sleight of Hand (Rog): *+12* [7 ranks +3 dex +2 bluff synergy]

	Spell craft(cc): *+4* [2 cross class ranks +2 int]
	Spot (Rog): *+0* [0 ranks +0 wis]	
	Tumble (Rog): *+12* [7 ranks +3 dex +2 jump synergy]

	Search (Rog): *+9* [7 ranks + 2 int]
	Move Silently (Rog): *+7* [7 ranks + 0 wis]
	Sense Motive (Rog):*+7* [7 ranks +0 wis]

	Use Rope (Rog): *+10* [7 ranks +3 dex]
	Survival (cc): 	*+0* [0 ranks + 0 wis]
	Swim (Ftr,Rog): *+4* [0 ranks +4 str]


[/sblock]*Attacks:*_Melee, Two-handed__:_

	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
(can strike adjacent foes)


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str +1 magic; Damage: +1 magic +6 str (2 handed)


	• Greatsword: +9 to hit, 2d6+6 damage, 19-20/x2, S


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)


	• Morningstar: +9 to hit, 1d8+6 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +6 str (2 handed)



_Melee, 1 handed:_

	• Morningstar: +9 to hit, 1d8+4 damage, x2, P/B


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: +4 str


	• dagger: +9 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +4 str; Damage: 4 str



_Ranged:_

	• dagger: +8 to hit, 1d4+4 damage, 19-20/x2, P/S, 10 ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +3 dex; Damage: 4 str


	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Spoiler



 to hit: +5 bab +1 magic +3 dex; Damage: +1 magic +4 STR 


*Special Abilities:* [sblock]
*Rogue:*
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge

*Fighter:*
	Proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, medium, and light) and shields (including tower shields) [/sblock]
*Feats: *
	• level 1 feat: Combat reflexes
	• human level 1 bonus feat: Combat Expertise
	• level 3 feat: Exotic weapon: spiked chain
	• fighter level 1 bonus feat: Improved feint 
	• fighter level 2 bonus feat: Improved trip
	• level 6 feat: Mage slayer

*Equipment:* [sblock]

+1 mythral chain shirt with spikes	2150	 gp, 	15	 lb, 	attached on belt  on left side  


Spoiler



ACP=0 (mythril); cost: 1100gp mythril shirt +1000 gp +1-enchantement +50gp spikes; weight =10lb armor + 10/2 lb for mythral spikes


 
Greatsword	100	 gp, 	8	 lb, 	worn on left hand

ring of protection +1	2000	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	worn on left hand

cloak of resistance +1	1000	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	worn

2 Daggers	4	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	strapped on each thigh 

Morningstar	8	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	attached on belt on backside

+1 Composite longbow (+4 str)	2800	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	strapped on back
  Arrows (20)	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in quiver on back

Cure moderate wounds potion, in metal flask	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	Hung around neck
Protection from evil potion, in metal flask	50	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	Hung around neck
enlarge person potion, in metal flask	250	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	Hung around neck
Bull's strenght potion, in metal flask	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	Hung around neck
Invisibility (potion), in metal flask	300	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	Hung around neck
Magic weapon oil, in metal flask	50	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in belt pouch

gauntlets of ogre power	4000	 gp, 	4	 lb, 	Worn

Belt Pouch	1	 gp, 	0.5	 lb, 	worn on left side
2 Sewing Needles	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	belt pouch, pinned to a cork
Chalk	0.01	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	

Backpack	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	worn on back 
  Arrows 2x20	2	 gp, 	6	 lb, 	in backpack
Waterskin (water)	1	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack
Trail rations (4 day)	2	 gp, 	2	 lb, 	in backpack
Bedroll	1	 gp, 	5	 lb, 	in backpack
Winter Blanket	1	 gp, 	3	 lb, 	in backpack
Flint & Steel	1	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack
2 large sacks	2	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack
Whetstone	0.02	 gp, 	1	 lb, 	in backpack
Cure lightwounds potions x2	100	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack
100 ft silk rope	20	 gp, 	10	 lb, 	attached to side of backpack
Grappling Hook 	1	 gp, 	4	 lb, 	attached to side of backpack

Climber's kit	80	 gp, 	5	 lb, 	attached to side of backpack
Protection from evil potion, in metal flask	50	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack, wrapped in cloth
enlarge person potion, in metal flask	250	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack, wrapped in cloth
Magic weapon oil, in metal flask x2	100	 gp, 	0	 lb, 	in backpack, wrapped in cloth

Money=	71.97	 gp, 	in belt pouch		[/sblock]

Total weight = 	83.5	lb			


*Max Weight:* 100 lb Light, 200 lb medium, 300 lb heavy,  600 lb lift, 1500 lb drag
[/sblock]

*History:*[sblock]As a teenager, Keldar was enslaved by an unscrupulous mage, who kept him under his mental control. The mage was one of the three leaders of a covenant, agent of Iuz - the old one, scheming to secretly take control of the Furyondy kingdom.
The following years were tough: enslaved by the wizard, Keldar obeyed his every whim. He served as a body guard and executioner, allowing the covenant to carry out its plans.

About six months ago, an elite squad of the royal Furyondy army penetrated the covenant’s stronghold. The covenant was prepared and quickly decimated most of the fighters. A few of the more experienced warriors had successfully cornered the three wizard, but almost all hope was lost. As a last stand, an old dwarf warrior charged Keldar’s master, and knocked the wizard unconscious. 

Immediately, the Keldar felt something he hadn’t felt in many years: control over his own thoughts. He acted quickly, and turned on the two remaining wizards, preventing them from casting. He slew one, and the dwarf finished off the other. 

The dwarf then faced the bladeling, threatening him with his axe: “Do you yield?”

Keldar, overwhelmed with emotion, fell to his knees, and threw his spiked chain on the ground. Looking at the sky, he muttered “I am finally free!”

The dwarf signaled a robed figure in the hall: “Does he speak true?”, the dwarf asked. Keeping a suspicious eye on Keldar, the elven cleric invoked eldritch words and nodded to the dwarf. “The human can be trusted”.

Taking a step back, the dwarf withdrew his axe: “Human, you have caused harm to this Kingdom, albeit not by choice. I offer you the chance to redeem yourself and pay your debt to Furyondy.”

Since then, Keldar has been in the service of the Kingdoom of Furyondy.
[/sblock]

*Appearance: *[sblock]
Keldar is 6 feet tall, clearly from Oeridians stock with blue eyes, black hair, and tanned skin. He is also covered with with tatooes, a remnant from his days as a thrall-slave of the agent of Iuz, the old one. He wears a black cloak and has several weapons strapped to his body. Most noticeable are his spiked chain and his spiked armor.

[/sblock]
By the way, do we have a rogue's gallery?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 22, 2006)

Great! Here's the updated Varthenn. Note that I also bought some more axes.

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Varthenn Thun-drak
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 2/Fighter 4
[B]Race:[/B] Mountain Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] M
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Moradin

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 4/2      [B]XP:[/B] 15,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6         [B]HP:[/B] 52 (2d8+4d10+18)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (6 p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +8     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6 p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +2
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (2 p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +2    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +3   +1     +11
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3   +1     +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +2   +1     +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1        +9/+4   1d10+3      x3
MW Throwing Axe*(6)      +12/+7  1d6+5       x2
Silver Throwing Axe*(3)  +11/+6  1d6+4	     x2

*Stats for Throwing Axe include bonuses for Point Blank Shot and other feats.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarf, Goblin

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Darkvision 60’
Stonecunning +2
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven Waraxe, Dwarven Urgrosh
Stability (+4 vs. bull rush and trip)
+2 Save vs. Poision
+2 Save vs. Spells
+1 Attack vs. Orcs, Goblinoids
+4 AC (Dodge) vs. Giants
+2 Appraise, Craft for stone items
Favored Enemy: Goblinoid +2
Wild Empathy +1

[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Quick Draw, Precise Shot, 
Far Shot, Weapon Focus(Throwing Axe), Weapon Specialization(Throwing Axe)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 47       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                   0    +1    +2    +3
Balance                    0    +3          +3
Bluff                      0    -1          -1
Climb                      9    +2    +2    +13
Concentration              0    +3          +3
Craft(w/stone)             0    +1    +2    +3
Diplomacy                  0    -1          -1
Disguise                   0    -1          -1
Escape Artist              0    +3    +2    +5
Forgery                    0    +1          +1
Gather Information         0    -1          -1
Heal                       0    +2          +2      
Hide                       5    +3          +8
Intimidate                 0    -1          -1
Jump                       9    +2    -6    +5
Knowledge(Dungeoneering)   5    +1          +6
Listen                     0    +2          +2
Move Silently              0    +3          +3
Perform                    0    -1          -1
Ride                       0    +3          +3
Search                     0    +1    +2    +3
Sense Motive               0    +2          +2
Survival                   6    +2    +2    +10
Spot                       6    +2          +8
Swim                       0    +2          +2
Tumble                     0    +3    +2    +5
Use Rope                   5    +3          +8

[B]Equipment:                     Cost  Weight[/B]
Dwarven Waraxe +1            2330gp    8lb
Cold Iron MW Throwing Axe(6) 1848gp   12lb
Silver Throwing Axe(3)         84gp    6lb
Chain Shirt +1               1250gp   25lb
Handy Haversack              2000gp    5lb
Silk Rope, 100’                20gp   10lb
Rope of Climbing             3000gp    3lb
Grappling Hook                  1gp    4lb
Hammer                          5sp    2lb
Pitons(10)                      1gp    5lb 
Block and Tackle                5gp    5lb 
Chalk(10)                       1sp    0lb 
Crowbar                         2gp    5lb 
Parchment(5)                    1gp    0lb 
Bedroll                         1sp    5lb 
Waterskin                       1gp    4lb 
Whetstone                       2cp    1lb 
Rations(3)                     15sp    3lb 
Explorer’s Outfit               0gp    0lb 
Miner's Pick                    3gp   10lb 
Mirror, Small Steel            10gp  1/2lb 
Sealing Wax                     1gp    1lb 
Candle(10)                      1sp    0lb 
Flint and Steel                 1gp    0lb 
Shovel                          2gp    8lb 
Thunderstone                   30gp    1lb 
Climber’s Kit                  80gp    5lb 
Ring of Protection +1        2000gp    0lb 
Cloak of Resistance +1       1000gp    1lb 
Potion of Cure Moderate       300gp    0lb 
 [B]Total Weight:[/B]57lb      [B]Money:[/B] 27gp  6sp  8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58   116   175   175   875

[B]Age:[/B] 57
[B]Height:[/B] 4'4"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale Tan, almost like marble
```
[/sblock]

*Appearance:* [sblock]The one word many people use to describe Varthenn is “vigilant.” The first thing people notice about Varthenn is his eyes. He is constantly looking around, carefully observing. With a bandolier of throwing axes in easy reach, and a well-stocked pack on his back, Varthenn looks ready for anything. He keeps a well-oiled leather overcoat over his chain shirt, and wears a sturdy skullcap much of the time, although he will switch it for a wide-brimmed hat when outside for a long enough period of time. His beard is worn very short for a dwarf—too short to be easily grabbed in battle—giving him a youthful (some might say female) look.[/sblock]

*Background:* [sblock]Varthenn’s clan was of one of the lower castes. His great-grandfather had caused shame to fall upon his clan, as a lack of careful preparation had weakened a wall, crushing a team of sappers in a cave-in against a goblin fortress. Since then, the Thun-drak clan (Dwarven for “First to Fall”) had become tasked with being the first to explore dangerous areas, new passages, set up the posts needed to maintain stability in ruined areas, and other hazardous sites at the edges of the Yatil clan-hold. Many a Thun-drak has met an untimely end, as a result. His grandfather fell prey to a goblin trap. His great-uncle slipped into a lava pit. His uncle was overcome by fumes rising from an abyssal cesspool. 

Varthenn thus learned at an early age the value of keeping your wits about you. It is vital to know when to move forward, and when to stop. Know what danger looks like, sounds like, smells like. Prepare yourself for every day and the challenges you face, because in the end, preparation is what you have to rely on to survive. 

Survival also meant dealing with the prejudices of his people. He was First To Fall, and so was always expected to go far and do what other clans preferred not to. A lifetime in the low caste had stunted growth of a healthy beard. He was also blessed with keen sight and a steady hand. This might, for others, grant one access to the College of Siege Engineers, but for the low-caste Thun-drak, this was not forthcoming. He spent much of his time alone in the far tunnels, or exploring on the surface, where he could practice his axe-throwing, climb through hidden passages, and ignore the language that would occasionally refer to him as an elf. 

Yet his clan was still preparing for better things. The first 500 years after his clan’s punishment ended, and the Thun-draks were allowed to advance from the Undesirable Caste to the Laborer Caste, where they would spend the next 500 years. His brother Morghann, a sturdier fellow with a strong arm, quickly found a position sweeping a blacksmith’s shop and preparing the anvil each day. Varthenn found no such luck, but the switch to the Laborer Caste gave one more benefit: permission to leave the clan-hold without abandonment. “Go learn from the elves,” they called as he packed up and left.

His travels east took him to the Kingdom of Furyondy, where he met a military contingent in a farming village, enlisting locals for war against Iuz. When he learned the benefits of military service—weapons training, a band of close brethren, and a sense of being welcome in a larger organization, he declared his intent to join. The recruiter reminded him that he would be committed to serving the King for seven years. Varthenn laughed at paltry tour of service and replied, “Seven? I thought you had meant seven hundred!” He signed immediately.

While training at camp, his skill with the throwing axe was noted. It was determined that the skill might not be as useful in the rank and file of the army, but as a special agent of the King. So, he was drafted to the King’s Special Service, and has been a loyal agent for the past six years. As his tour of duty comes to a close, he wonders whether he should sign up for another term, or move on to new adventures. The slight mounds that the locals calls “mountains” are so easy to scale…[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jun 22, 2006)

I've edited the original post with the complete character sheet etc. Hopefully I'll have more on the background (to put in the eastern slopes of Yatil), and his appearance, later today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> I've edited the original post with the complete character sheet etc. Hopefully I'll have more on the background (to put in the eastern slopes of Yatil), and his appearance, later today.




Ok, looking forward to see it


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> By the way, do we have a rogue's gallery?




As soon as the recruiting ends I'll post the chosen ones and open RG thread and OOC thread for the game.

Summery of candidates so far:
Rhun - ?
Steve Gorak – Oeridian Human Rogue 4/Warrior 2
Charberus -  Dwarven Male Wizard 5 [UA Summoner] /Alienist 1
Yair - Aasimir favored soul 5
Saracor - Furyondy Fighter or Grey Elven Wizard (perhaps Evocation)
Azaar - Human Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 3
InVinoVeritas – Mountain dwarf Ranger 2/Fighter 4
Wmasters – Rock Gnome Cleric 6
Devrimk - Tiefling rogue 5 or human Baklunish Wizard 6
Boddynock - ?


----------



## devrimk (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Strahd,
Karael Ignekilic's Hp is 30 not 35, it's edited in the orginal post.
This is my sorcerer Atesh Yakhar. 

[sblock]
Atesh Yakhar is a grey eyed, dark haired, middle aged man. His skin is darkened with sunburn. By the time he was a child he was forced to leave his village and became a slave by the evil forces of Iuz. He was a servant of the fire temple in the Temple of Elemental Evil. He studied magic secretly, while he was growing up. A mage, Angus Brigthfire caught him during his studies. He was angry first but later he accepted him as a student. 
When allied army forces entered the temple, he fought against them. The moment he ran out of spells, a soldier would nearly kill him. A paladin, Christopher Jurgensson blocked his attacks. He said, "Don't you notice? He is not evil in the heart. Only he lost his path." After some burocratic process, he volunteerly joined Furyondy forces. For atonement and serving the right path.


```
[B]Name:[/B]Atesh Yakhar
[B]Class:[/B]Sorcerer 6
[B]Race:[/B]Human Baklunish
[B]Size:[/B]M
[B]Gender:[/B]M
[B]Alignment:[/B]CG

[B]Racial Traits:[/B]
+1 Extra feat point at 1st level
+4 Extra skill point at 1st level
+1 Extra skill point at each level

[B]Class Features[/B]
Spell Casting
Summon Familiar
		
[B]STR[/B]	10 (0)			
[B]DEX[/B]	16 (+3)	(+2 Gloves of Dex)	
[B]CON[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]INT[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]WIS[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]CHA[/B]	18 (+4)	(+2 Cloak of Cha)		

[B]HP:[/B]28
[B]Armor:[/B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
AC	21	10	4	2	3	0	1	1
Touch	13							
F.Foot	18							
Init.	3							
Speed	30 ft.							
BAB	3							
Grapple	3			

[B]Weapon		Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
S.Spear*	+4	1d6	20x2	
20ft. throw	+8	1d6+1	20x2	
Dagger		+3	1d4	19-20x2	
10ft. throw	+7	1d4+1	19-20x2	
Ranged Spell	+7		20x2
*Masterwork

[B]Saves Total	Base   Mod  Misc[/B]
Fort:	4	2	2	
Ref:	5	2	3	
Will:	7	5	2	

[B]Feats[/B]				
Point Blank	
Precise Shot	
Searing Spell	
Energy Substitiuon (Fire)	

[B]Spells[/B]
6/7/6/4

Level 0 DC:14
Arcane Mark
D.Magic
D.Undead
Light
Mage Hand
Ray of Frost
R.Magic

Level 1 DC:15
Mage Armor
Orb of Fire
Pro.Evil
Ray of Enfeeb.


Level 2 DC:16
Web
S.Ray

Level 3 DC:17
Fireball

[B]Languages[/B] Common, Dwarven, Elven, Ignan.

[B]Skills		Rank	Stat	Syn	Total[/B]
Appraise	0	2		2
Balan.		0	3		3
Bluff		0	4		4
Climb		0	0		0
Concentration	9	2		11
Craft		0	2		2
D.Script	4	2		6 cc
Diplomacy	0	4		4
D.Device	0	2		-
Disguise	0	4		4
E.Artist	0	3		3
Forgery		0	2		2
G.Info		0	4		4
H.Animal	0	4		-
Heal		0	2		2
Hide		0	3		3
Intimidate	0	4		4
Jump		0	0		0
K.(Arcana)	5	2		7
K.(Planes)	4	2		6 cc
Listen		0	2		2
M.Silently	0	3		3
O.Lock		0	3		-
Perform		0	4		4
Profession	0	2		-
Ride		0	3		3
Search		0	2		2
S.Motive	0	2		2
S.Hand		0	3		-
Spellcraft	7	2	2	11
Spot		0	2		2
Survival	0	2		2
Swim		0	0		0
Tumble		0	3		-
U.M.Device	4	4	2	10 cc
U.Rope		0	3		3

[B]Equipment	Cost	Weight[/B]
Dw.Buckler +1	1205	2,5
S.Spear*	302	3
Daggerx2	4	2
G.of Dex +2	4000	
C.of Cha +2	4000	
A.of N.A.+1	2000	
Ring of Pro.+1	2000	
P.Cure L.W.x3	150	
		13661	7,5
*Masterwork
```
Raven Tiny Animal
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]Kuzgun
[B]Size:[/B]T
		
[B]STR[/B]	 1 (-5)			
[B]DEX[/B]	15 (+2)		
[B]CON[/B]	10  (0)			
[B]INT[/B]	 8 (-1)			
[B]WIS[/B]	14 (+2)			
[B]CHA[/B]	 6 (-2)			

[B]Racial Traits:[/B]
Low-light vision

[B]Familiar Traits:[/B]
Alertness
Imp. Evasion
Share Spells
Empathic link
Deliver touch spells
Speak with master

[B]HP:[/B]14
[B]Armor:[/B]	Total	Base	Armor	Shield	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc
AC	17	10	0	0	2	2	3	0
Touch	14							
F.Foot	15							
Init.	2							
Speed	10 ft., fly 40ft. (average)						
BAB	3							
Grapple	-13			

[B]Weapon	Attack	Damage	Critical[/B]
Claw	+5	1d2-5	20x2	

[B]Saves Total	Base   Mod  Misc[/B]
Fort:	2	2	0	
Ref:	4	2	2	
Will:	7	5	2	

[B]Feats[/B]				
Weapon Finesse	

[B]Languages[/B] Common

[B]Skills		Rank	Stat	Syn	Total[/B]
Listen		1	2		3
Spot		3	2		5
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Hi Strahd,
> 
> Atesh Yakhar is a grey eyed, dark haired, middle aged man. His skin is darkened with sunburn. By the time he became an adult, unknown powers started calling him in his dreams. He has an innate power of magic, so Gurka (the Shaman of the village) tells him to go and find his destiny. So he left his village to search for these unknown powers calling him. His journey took him to the Sea of Dust. He searched year after year and couldn't find the source. One day, after a very heavy sandstorm the fire temple entrance was opened.
> He learned the secret lore of the Elemental Savants in this temple.
> Then he went to Furyondy. He heard about the Mage Council began recruitment. He wants to join in, especially the Flame Guild. But because he is not a school wizard, he can't join the guild. So he decides to join the military forces hoping some Council member notices his capacity.




Something is not right … hmmm.
The chance that a Baklunish human wants to join Furyondy military forces is very very very low, beside it, In the Baklunish countries elemental magic schools are way better that in Furyondy. Now that you mention the fire temple, it's could be an idea, 
Let's say that the wizard served  in the fire temple in "the temple of elemental evil scenario" , captured by forces of Veluna or Furyondy , your wizard atoned over the years and joined the forces of good. Now, holding great knowledge of the temple and the evil of Iuz's forces he was summoned to join the forces of Furyondy and help in anyway he can.

What do you say ?


----------



## devrimk (Jun 22, 2006)

Ok. The problem is my low Greyhawk knowledge. 
If my wizard has served in Temple of Elemental Evil, his background must contain some evil tendencies, does it? or can it be that he served because of his lust for power (and maybe little pyromaniac)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Ok. The problem is my low Greyhawk knowledge.
> If my wizard has served in Temple of Elemental Evil, his background must contain some evil tendencies, does it? or can it be that he served because of his lust for power (and maybe little pyromaniac)?



what ever you choose, it's your character, but being a lower level wizard, he had very little rule in the temple, he could habe been a mercenery, a slave or just a servent to greater Ignam powers.

Now going over your character again, I didn't see languages


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm still interested, Strahd...I just haven't had a chance to throw together a character yet. I am going to try and get that done this weekend.

Also, what year (CY) is it (this wil help with background info)?


And now that I think about it...is this going to be a one-shot type adventure? Or are you thinking of doing Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun afterward (this helps with stat placement)?


-


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2006)

Strahd,
I'll toss in my hat as well. I should have my characetr up this weekend. I may have one ot two questions for you to approve or not. But I will wait and see if I even want them before asking.

Fenris


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> And now that I think about it...is this going to be a one-shot type adventure? Or are you thinking of doing Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun afterward (this helps with stat placement)?



That was suppose to be a secret   
But I plan on doing Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun afterward


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 22, 2006)

*UPDATE*
I'll end The recruitment in 26/6 and not 27/7
as I received enough interest – 11 people showed interest and there are 6 available spots + 2 Alts, I'll give you till Monday to post your characters and finish them.

Roy


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2006)

Excellent.

I asked up above (I think you missed it), but what timeline are you running this adventure during? As in, what year are you planning to start the adventure?


----------



## Saracor (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, I've written up Garon a Fighter from Furyondy.

Garon Shieldsforth
*Stats*
[sblock]
Name: Garon Shieldsforth
Class: Fighter 6
Race: Human
Size: M
Gender: M
Alignment: NG
Deity: Heironeous
Level: 6
XP: 15,000

Str: 17(19) +3(+4)(10p.)*       
Dex: 13 +1 (5 p.)     
Con: 16 +3 (10p.)
Int: 13 +1 (5 p.)
Wis: 10 +0 (2 p.)      
Cha: 10 +0 (2 p.)
*Stat increase

HP: 55 (6d10+18) (13+8+9+8+9+8)
BAB: +6/+1
Grapple: +10
Speed: 20' (30')
Init: +1

AC: 25 (10 base, +11 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex)
Touch: 11
Flatfooted: 24

Fort: +9 (5 base, +3 mod, +1 magic)
Ref:  +4 (2 base, +1 mod, +1 magic)
Will: +3 (2 base, +0 mod, +1 magic)

Weapons:
Longsword +1	Attacks: +12/+7, Dmg: 1d8+7, Crit: 19-20/x2
Shrtbw, Mighty Comp(+2)  Attacks: +7/+2, Dmg: 1d6+2, Crit: x3

Languages: Common, Orcish

Abilities: 

Feats: Cleave, Dodge, Endurance, Great Cleave, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus(Longsword), Weapon Specialization(Longsword).

Skill Points: 36
Skills :
Climb +1 
 (3 ranks, +4 mod, -6 armor)
Handle Animal  +4
 (4 ranks, +0 mod)
Intimidate  +9
 (9 ranks, +0 mod)
Jump  +3
 (5 ranks, +4 mod, -6 armor)
Ride  +10
 (9 ranks, +1 mod)
Swim  +4
 (6 ranks, +4 mod, -6 armor)


Equipment:
Longsword +1  (2315gp)
Shortbow, Mighty (+2) Comp.  (225gp)
Arrows(50)  (2.5gp)
Full Plate +1	(2150gp)
Shield, heavy steel +1  (1170gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1  (1000gp)
Gauntlets of Ogre Power	 (4000gp)
Backpack  (2gp)
 Bedroll  (0.1gp)
 Blanket, Winter  (0.5gp)
 Flint and steel  (1gp)
 Piton(6)  (0.1gp)
 Hammer  (0.5gp)
 Torch(5)  (0.05gp)
Belt Pouch  (1gp)
 Oil of Bless Weapon(2)	 (200gp)
 Potion of Pro. Evil(2)	 (100gp)
 Potion of Water Breathing  (750gp)
 Potion of Blur	 (300gp)
 Potion of Cure Mod. Wnds(4)  (1200gp)
 Whetstone  (0.02gp)
Waterskin  (1gp)


Warhorse, Heavy	 (400gp)
 Bit and Bridle	 (2gp)
 Saddle, Military  (20gp)
 Rope, Silk (50')  (10gp)
Saddlebags  (4gp)
 Lantern, Hooded  (7gp)
 Cold Weather Outfit  (8gp)
 Explorer's Outfit  (10gp)
 Feed(7 days)  (0.35gp)
 Rations (7 days)  (3.5gp)
 Oil (5 pts.)	(0.5gp)
Total Spent: 13884.12gp

Total Weight: 110 lb      Money: 116gp  8sp  8cp
Carried by Horse: 143 lb

Age: 25
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 245 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Lt. Brown
Skin: Tan

[/sblock]

*Description*
[sblock]Garon is a tall, tan skinned Oeridian man about 6'1 in height. He has short cut, light brown hair and deep green eyes. He is strong for his build with the look of a military man. He holds himself with an air of confidence and discipline. He is often direct in conversation, lacking a bit of tact that can get him into trouble as he's more apt to speak his mind than hold his tongue, especially if he has problems with the person he is talking to. While he can be a bit gruff and abrasive at times, those that know him and have worked with him understand that he is loyal and honest and will support his friends when they need him. 
[/sblock]


*History*
[sblock]
Garon was born into a military family that lived on the border of Furyondy and the Shield Lands. His father was a career military man in the Furyondy army as had his father before him. Growing up, Garon was surrounded by members of the military, his uncles (and some aunts) as well as his brothers were all members of either the Furyondy military or had ties with it through mercenary companies or the like.

As a child, his family was forced to flee the events of the Greyhawk wars. His family lands were overrun as Iuz's forces moved into Furyondy. He was evacuated to Chendl with his mother and siblings while his father fought in the war. With the end of the war, much was in turmoil. His family was able to move back to their lands in the County of Crystalreach but they were now near the border of Iuz's territory and had to deal with the threat of raids coming from those lands. They were lucky in that they could return and no one from his immediate family had been killed. Seeing the cruelty and carnage that Iuz's forces had caused had a great affect upon Garon and as he grew up, he was resolved to fight against these creatures.

 Being a big, strong lad, Garon naturally joined the army as soon as he was able. He easily moved up the enlisted ranks due to his upbringing and he showed himself to be a cut above most of the rest of his unit. He quickly gained a name for himself as an able leader of his squad and trusted by his men. His biggest problem was his single-mindedness about the defeat of Iuz. A number of times he put himself in dangerous situations, often with others, in order to confront an enemy.
[/sblock]

I think I have everything here...doing this mostly from DMGenie and some PDFs I have since my books are elsewhere and I've been a bit short on time. I'll probably add a bit more to his history in the next day or so.

Garon is certainly my perferred character but if there's too many fighter types then I can do the write-up of the Wizard.


----------



## Random Encounter (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey there, I got a few character ideas here. Now, if I may be so bold ...

First one's a Fighter/Monk/soon-to-be Reaping Mauler
He was/is part of a brotherhood of monks that focused on their spiritual training more than their physical training. He wanted a change of venue so he left on good terms and got a job in the pits as a wrestler.

The other's an old (aged) human druid/wizard/soon-to-be-geomancer 
Trying to aim for the steriotypical witch for this one, old woman in the forest in an older wooden shack where she lives alone with her cat. She has a few visitors from a near by village, but only to seek help in curing a sick person and the like.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Strahd, What about this background?

Atesh Yakhar is a grey eyed, dark haired, middle aged man. His skin is darkened with sunburn. By the time he was a child he was forced to leave his village and became a slave by the evil forces of Iuz. He was a servant of the fire temple in the Temple of Elemental Evil. He studied magic secretly, while he was growing up. A mage, Angus Brigthfire caught him during his studies. He was angry first but later he accepted him as a student. 
When allied army forces entered the temple, he fought against them. The moment he ran out of spells, a soldier would nearly kill him. A paladin, Christopher Jurgensson blocked his attacks. He said, "Don't you notice? He is not evil in the heart. Only he lost his path." After some burocratic process, he volunteerly joined Furyondy forces. For atonement and serving the right path.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I asked up above (I think you missed it), but what timeline are you running this adventure during? As in, what year are you planning to start the adventure?




I know that this particular adventure supposed to be in the past, But I running it in the year of 600 (common year) , I'm adjusting it.
Like it never happened, and this is the first time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Hi Strahd, What about this background?
> 
> Atesh Yakhar is a grey eyed, dark haired, middle aged man. His skin is darkened with sunburn. By the time he was a child he was forced to leave his village and became a slave by the evil forces of Iuz. He was a servant of the fire temple in the Temple of Elemental Evil. He studied magic secretly, while he was growing up. A mage, Angus Brigthfire caught him during his studies. He was angry first but later he accepted him as a student.
> When allied army forces entered the temple, he fought against them. The moment he ran out of spells, a soldier would nearly kill him. A paladin, Christopher Jurgensson blocked his attacks. He said, "Don't you notice? He is not evil in the heart. Only he lost his path." After some burocratic process, he volunteerly joined Furyondy forces. For atonement and serving the right path.




This is good.
you guys give me a quite a headache , a lot of good concepts and just 6 spots to pick.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=saracor - Garon Shieldsforth]
Please add the rest of the skills.
Add the stats of the war horse in a seperate spoiler box.
Looking good, very handy character ... That's all
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I know that this particular adventure supposed to be in the past, But I running it in the year of 600 (common year) , I'm adjusting it.
> Like it never happened, and this is the first time.





No problem at all...just makes it far easier to write a background if I know what year it is.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2006)

Strahd:
[sblock] I had been working on an elf ranger, but I had another thought, but need to run it by you. I was thinking of an army agent. Someone who helps track down spies, assasins, traitors and deserters etc. Basically a fighter with a face. 

To make it work though I would like to use the Urban Tracking varaint in Unearthed Arcana.

You can find it as a feat here 

I was thinking Fighter 4 maybe Bard 2 or maybe rogue 2 to get the skills I need. Of course the Thug fighter variant might word well if you approve it. So let me know about those two options before I proceed. Thanks.

Fenris.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 23, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Strahd:
> [sblock] I had been working on an elf ranger, but I had another thought, but need to run it by you. I was thinking of an army agent. Someone who helps track down spies, assasins, traitors and deserters etc. Basically a fighter with a face.
> 
> To make it work though I would like to use the Urban Tracking varaint in Unearthed Arcana.
> ...



I think the Elf Ranger is a better choice to this kind of adventure .


----------



## Yair (Jun 24, 2006)

OK, here goes. I'm afraid my Greyhawk-fu is not great, nor is his background as slick as some of the others here! He is basically a guy with Heironeous's blood flowing through his veins but disagreeing with the church over the Lawful aspects: he thinks lying and cheating to kill the bad guys is just fine.

[sblock]*Maor* CR 6
Male Aasimir Favored Soul 5
Neutral Good Medium Outsider (Native)
*Senses* darkvision 60ft.; Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Celestial, Halfling
---------
*AC* 22 [+3 Dex +5 armor+1 enhancement +2 shield+1 enhancement], touch 13, flat-footed 19
*Hp* 41 (5d8+15 HD)
Immune -; *Resistance* acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 10
*Fort* +7 [4 base+3 Con], *Ref* +7 [4 base+3 Dex], *Will* +4 [4 base]
---------
*Init* +3; *Spd* 20 ft. 
*Melee* longsword +8 (1d8+4 19/x2)
*Base Atk* +3; *GRP* +6
*Atk Options* daylight (CL 5) 1/day
---------
*Combat Gear* (49 lb., -6 ACP; Light 58/Medium 116/Heavy 175)
+1 breastplate 1350 gp (-4 ACP, 30 lb.)
+1 heavy steel shield 1170 gp (-2 ACP, 15 lb.)
+1 longsword 2315 gp (4 lb.)
*Spells Known* [CL 5]
2nd – align weapon, bull's strength, summon monster II
1st – cure light wounds, detect evil, protection from evil, resurgence, summon monster I
0th – create water, cure minor wounds, detect magic, guidance, light, read magic
---------
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16 [+1 level+2 enhancement], Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16
*SQ* -
*Feats* Augment Summoning, Spell Focus (conjuration), Weapon Focus* (longsword)
*Skills* Appraise +0, Balance -3 [-6 ACP], Bluff +3, Climb -3 [-6 ACP], Concentration +11 [8], Craft +1, Diplomacy +13 [8+2 synergy], Disguise +3, Escape Artist -3 [-6 ACP], Forgery +1, Gather Information +3, Heal +4 [3], Hide -3 [-6 ACP], Intimidate +3, Jump -3 [-6 ACP], Listen +2 [+2 racial], Move Silently -3 [-6 ACP], Perform +3, Ride +3, Search +1, Sense Motive +6 [5], Spot +2 [+2 racial], Survival +0, Swim -9 [-12 ACP], Use Rope +3
*Possessions* 14000 gp
Rod of Lesser Extension 3000 gp
Scroll of Dispel Magic 375 gp
Wand if CLW 1500 gp (100 charges)
+1 breastplate 1350 gp
+1 heavy steel shield 1170 gp
+1 longsword 2315 gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000 gp
Backpack 2 gp (2 lb.)
Smokestick 20 gp (0.5 lb.)
268 gp in cash

Maor was raised to be a paladin of Heironeous. Although he was clearly blessed with Heironeous's blood, he and the order did not see things eye to eye. Maor would like to act as a force of good, fighting Iuz and the humanoids, but doesn't like the paladin's too strict honor and reliability. He figures more drastic measures are in order in these dire times. At a young age he fled the establishment and for a time employed himself as a mercenary. After bickering with an employer over a not-so-good-aligned job, however, he found himself unemployed. Just as he was growing desperate, he was approached by the king's messenger. He offered him to join the fight against Iuz's servants and the merceneries, which (as Maor doesn't like morally ambiguous jobs) sounded great. On the other hand although  subservient to the paladin-king Belvor IV, the guard isn't as pig-headed as Maor sees the paladins to be. It all sounded like a good deal. Maor signed on. 
He'll be interested in uncovering treasure, however; economic independence is just what he needs right now. It will give him the possibility of resigning, which he suspects he'll need to from his past experience. Either the jobs will turn sour, or the paladin king will insist on honor or something like that. He's seen it before. Better have ready cash on your hands. Better have enough of it to allow him to keep going on his own, without needing to serve as another's minion. 

Maor is of Oeridian blood, with olive skin and typical features. His hair is a radiant blond, and most surprisingly his eyes are the same color too (a hint of his celestial descent).

Summon Monster I Options: celestial dog, celestial owl, celestial giant fire beetle, celestial porpoise, celestial badger, celestial monkey.
Summon Monster II Options: celestial giant bee, celestial giant bombardier beetle, celestial riding dog, celestial eagle.

*Celestial Giant Bee*
Size/Type: 	Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 	3d8 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	20 ft. (4 squares), fly 80 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 	14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+2/+2
Attack: 	Sting +2 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Sting +2 melee (1d4 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Poison
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 8
Saves: 	Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 11, Dex 14, Con 11, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 9
Skills: 	Spot +5, Survival +1*
Feats: 	—
Environment: 	Any good-aligned plane
Organization: 	Solitary, buzz (2-5), or hive (11-20)
Challenge Rating: 	1
Treasure: 	No coins; ¼ goods (honey only); no items
Advancement: 	4-6 HD (Medium); 7-9 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	—

Although many times larger, growing to a length of about 5 feet, giant bees behave generally the same as their smaller cousins. Giant bees are usually not aggressive except when defending themselves or their hive.
Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Con. The save DC is Constitution-based. A giant bee that successfully stings another creature pulls away, leaving its stinger in the creature. The bee then dies.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+3) against an evil foe. 

Skills

Giant bees have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks. *They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient themselves.

*Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle*
Size/Type: 	Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+0
Speed: 	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 	16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+2
Attack: 	Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Full Attack: 	Bite +2 melee (1d4+1)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Acid spray
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 7
Saves: 	Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: 	Str 13, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: 	—
Feats: 	—
Environment: 	Any good-aligned plane
Organization: 	Cluster (2-5) or click (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 	2
Advancement: 	3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: 	—

These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based. 

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+2) against an evil foe. 

*Celestial Dog, Riding*
Size/Type: 	Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 	16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+1/+3
Attack: 	Bite +3 melee (1d6+3)
Full Attack: 	Bite +3 melee (1d6+3)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 7
Saves: 	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: 	Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: 	Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1*
Feats: 	Alertness, TrackB
Environment: 	Any good-aligned plane
Organization: 	Solitary or pack (5-12)
Challenge Rating: 	1
Advancement: 	—
Level Adjustment: 	—

This category includes working breeds such as collies, huskies, and St. Bernards.
Carrying Capacity

A light load for a riding dog is up to 100 pounds; a medium load, 101-200 pounds; and a heavy load, 201-300 pounds. A riding dog can drag 1,500 pounds.
Combat

If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do (see the Wolf entry). A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+2) against an evil foe. 
Skills

Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. *Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 

*Celestial Eagle*
Size/Type: 	Small Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 	1d8+1 (5 hp)
Initiative: 	+2
Speed: 	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 	14 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+0/-4
Attack: 	Talons +3 melee (1d4)
Full Attack: 	2 talons +3 melee (1d4) and bite -2 melee (1d4)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	—
Special Qualities: 	Low-light vision, darkvision 60ft., resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 6
Saves: 	Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2
Abilities: 	Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: 	Listen +4, Spot +16
Feats: 	Alertness, Weapon FinesseB
Environment: 	Any good-aligned plane
Organization: 	Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating: 	½
Advancement: 	2-3 HD (Medium)
Level Adjustment: 	—

These birds of prey inhabit nearly every terrain and climate, though they all prefer high, secluded nesting spots.

A typical eagle is about 3 feet long and has a wingspan of about 7 feet. The statistics presented here can describe any similar-sized, diurnal bird of prey.
Combat

Eagles dive at prey, raking with their powerful talons.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+1) against an evil foe. 

Skills

Eagles have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. 

[/sblock]
Edit: Changed sheet a bit. Apparently I can't use a Pearl of Power... so I swapped them for a Rod of Lesser Extension and made a few other small alterations. (Swapped Wis boosting with Str boosting, changed two known spells, and bought some other small gear.)


----------



## Kemp (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's a last minute submission - Faust Kaden, human fighter and Greyhawk War vet.

http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1439


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=Yair - Maor]
Please write in a spolier box the stats of the monsters you are going to summon in "summon monster I and II spells.
Add the rest of the skills to the sheet.
As for the background :
"... fighting Iuz and the undead, but doesn't..."  Humanoids instead.
"...against Iuz's servants and the undead, which..." merceneries.
"...Maor is of Oederian blood..." - Oeridian.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2006)

I approved 2 characters so far that I think will be essential for the party 
wmasters- Turo Beremwocket
Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike
You are in the game.

I'll post a link of the RG tomorrow.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 24, 2006)

Kemp said:
			
		

> Here's a last minute submission - Faust Kaden, human fighter and Greyhawk War vet.
> 
> http://www.lilbrownboy.com/3eprofiler/view.php?id=1439




Looking good, I'll go over later and post a feedback.


----------



## Kemp (Jun 24, 2006)

I made some minor adjustments to Faust's background.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 24, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I approved 2 characters so far that I think will be essential for the party
> wmasters- Turo Beremwocket
> Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike
> You are in the game.
> ...




Sweet, thanks!!!   
I can't wait to start!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## wmasters (Jun 24, 2006)

Fantastic, that's excellent news. Looking forward to playing!


----------



## Charberus (Jun 25, 2006)

Okay, this really irks me...but I must say it.   Recently my living situation has taking a turn for the worst.   Without going into too much details, I am unsure about my living situation in the first 2-3 weeks of july.  Because of that, I will be unsure when I will get internet connection back.   

I was really looking forward to this game, and hope that things turn out well.   I felt that I should tell you guys why I will be unable to join.   The campaign world looks like fun, and everyone's ideas of their characters really made this game sound like a blast.  

Good luck everyone and have fun.  I hope next time I can join.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Charberus said:
			
		

> Okay, this really irks me...but I must say it.   Recently my living situation has taking a turn for the worst.   Without going into too much details, I am unsure about my living situation in the first 2-3 weeks of july.  Because of that, I will be unsure when I will get internet connection back.
> 
> I was really looking forward to this game, and hope that things turn out well.   I felt that I should tell you guys why I will be unable to join.   The campaign world looks like fun, and everyone's ideas of their characters really made this game sound like a blast.
> 
> Good luck everyone and have fun.  I hope next time I can join.



Thanks for letting us know, I'm putting your Summoner in ALT list


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Saracor - Garon Shieldsforth approved
you are in the game.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi, Strahd.

I hate to do this, particularly since all my other games seem to have taken a nose-dive lately, but I've had a rotten bout of the flu since I last posted, and I still don't feel up to the intricacies of character design. That being the case, I'll wish you all well and pull out of the recruitment process.

Thanks again for the invitation.

Boddynock


----------



## Yair (Jun 25, 2006)

My character is all updated.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Strahd!

Still looking for players? If so, I would be interested to join. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey Strahd!
> 
> Still looking for players? If so, I would be interested to join.
> 
> ...



Sure post up a character.
Bard, Wizard of Druid type will be good. post him up
if you choose a human, check the spoiler box in post #44
please write all the skills and if you choose a spell caster, write also spell's DC.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> My character is all updated.




Character approved, you are in the game.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 25, 2006)

My characters updated too. (Languages and some skill synergies added. Also spells and familiar added for sorcerer.)


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Sure post up a character.
> Bard, Wizard of Druid type will be good.




Will make a Human Sorcerer then.

Some questions:

Do you use/consider any house rules for Sorcerers?

Very common ones include:
- Eschew Materials as a 1st-level bonus feat
- 4 skill points per level
- extra class skills (i.e. Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (the planes), Use Magic Device, ...)
- bonus feats (every 5 levels, like the Wizard; can choose Metamagic of Draconic feats)

Is the PHB II Metamagic Specialist allowed (replaces familiar; can apply metamagic without increasing the casting time 3+Int times per day)?



> if you choose a human, check the spoiler box in post #44




Yep, I know those. I got the LGG. 



> please write all the skills and if you choose a spell caster, write also spell's DC.




I will just use my standard template and if you need any further information, I will add it in. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

And another question:

Are [Evil] spells alright (the character would be non-evil (neutral))?

I'm currently thinking about a Suel Sorcerer with a tendency for necromantic spells (i.e. that necrotic stuff from Libris Mortis or _Summon Undead_ (which is errata'ed in the original source (Player's Guide to Faerûn) to allow only maximum HD of caster level +1; the spell only lists the size)).

Or would that be too problematic?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Will make a Human Sorcerer then.
> What is the chance you'll make a wizard and not a Sorcerer.
> I approevd a Devrimk's Sorcerer
> Do you use/consider any house rules for Sorcerers?
> ...



Answers in the message body


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And another question:
> 
> Are [Evil] spells alright (the character would be non-evil (neutral))?
> 
> ...




Some of the other Good aligned Players will kill your minions on sight I guess
Aasimir favored soul in example
I must encourge you not to pick such a character.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Strahd

I'm off on vacation for 1 week (back on saturday morning) and don't know if I'll have internet access. In order not to slow the game down, please put my character on autopilot. This is my yearly vacation, so it's the only time I risk being out of comission for so long.
Thanks & cheers!

SG


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 25, 2006)

...I'm guessing you're not interested in Varthenn? If you're looking for a Bard, Wizard, or Druid, I can build a new character with a new background around one of those three classes, if you prefer.


----------



## Azaar (Jun 25, 2006)

Methinks I'll have to bow out, alas.  After finally coming up with a concept and watching it be subsumed into at least one other concept, I've just not had the ability to try coming up with another one.  Enjoy, gang.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

*Rg*

1. wmasters- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 6
2. Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 2
3. Saracor - Garon Shieldsforth, Furyondy soldier 6
4. Yair - Maor, Aasimar favored soul 5

Post your characters in the Rouge gallery link 

as for the others, decision will be today.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 25, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> My characters updated too. (Languages and some skill synergies added. Also spells and familiar added for sorcerer.)




Your Sorcerer is approved
post him in the RG


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Some of the other Good aligned Players will kill your minions on sight I guess
> Aasimir favored soul in example
> I must encourge you not to pick such a character.




Yeah, figured as much. But it doesn't hurt to ask. 

Eventually I'll have to try some of those spells. 

I will write up a wizard then (fits better to the background of the adventure, anyways, with the search for the long dead archmages treasure )... let's see how quick I can do that...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Not completely finished, but almost. Mostly need to write down the background now. 

...and since I just realized, that you are fine with the UA variant specialist wizards apparantly, one more edit...

[SBLOCK]*Allyra*[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2006)

Strahd, I'm going to bow out on this one. I just haven't had the time to get a character together. Plus, it looks like you've got plenty of interested players!


----------



## devrimk (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi, Strahd.
Can I add Eschew Materials as a 1st-level bonus feat to my sorcerer?
Also I changed my two 1st level spells. 
True strike-> Mage Armor (Weird mistake, I applied +4 bonus to my AC but mage armor not in my spells known list.)
Orb od Cold -> Orb of Fire (Elemental Savant requirements, I must learn 3 fire descriptor spells)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> Hi, Strahd.
> Can I add Eschew Materials as a 1st-level bonus feat to my sorcerer? Yes
> Also I changed my two 1st level spells.
> True strike-> Mage Armor (Weird mistake, I applied +4 bonus to my AC but mage armor not in my spells known list.)
> Orb od Cold -> Orb of Fire (Elemental Savant requirements, I must learn 3 fire descriptor spells)I wanted to tell you about this Cold->Fire thing, but I forgot.



Answers in the message Body.
Great, It's looking good.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

InVinoVeritas said:
			
		

> ...I'm guessing you're not interested in Varthenn? If you're looking for a Bard, Wizard, or Druid, I can build a new character with a new background around one of those three classes, if you prefer.




Sorry dude, But Varthenn will be on the ALT list, if something will happen, you are the first fighter to join.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

[sblock=Thanee - Allyra]
29 hp
Please add the rest of the skills.
Summon Monster III - Please easy on the DM and write the monster's stats in a spoiler box.
Chosing Spells - Please don't forget to upade your spells each morning (Game time)
Background - The Arcane order you are member of is "University of magical arts" in Greyhawk. like the others, you ar an agent of Furyondy, so come up with a good BG.
now, in my campaign world, wizards get their Arcane powers from a god, just like clerics: White Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Celestian.
Red Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Boccob.
Black Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Wee Jas.
Thus - 
when using Spellpool feat: when you call for a spell, you get it from your god.
[/sblock]
Make those changes and post your character in the Rouge gallery


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Players:
1. wmasters- Turo Beremwocket, Rock Gnome Cleric 6
2. Steve Gorak- Keldar the Shrike, Oeridian Human Rouge 4/Fighter 2
3. Saracor - Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Human Furyondy soldier 6
4. Yair - Maor, Aasimar favored soul 5
5. Devrimk - Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Human Sorcerer 6
6. Thanee - Allyra.

OOC THREAD


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

> Please add the rest of the skills.




Which rest do you mean? 
I have used up all skill points.



> Summon Monster III - Please easy on the DM and write the monster's stats in a spoiler box.




Of course, will do so, when something gets summoned. BTW, can we summon celestial versions of the fiendish monsters in the summon monster lists?



> Chosing Spells - Please don't forget to upade your spells each morning (Game time)




I will update them all the time (strike out those that are used up and refreshing them during the daily preparation).



> Background - The Arcane order you are member of is "University of magical arts" in Greyhawk. like the others, you ar an agent of Furyondy, so come up with a good BG.




That's actually what I had thought up... that she has studied magic in Greyhawk (didn't have a name of the magic school yet, so that's very helpful ).



> now, in my campaign world, wizards get their Arcane powers from a god, just like clerics: White Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Celestian.
> Red Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Boccob.
> Black Robe - Wizards gain the magic power from Wee Jas.
> Thus - when using Spellpool feat: when you call for a spell, you get it from your god.




I see. Are the robes by alignment (i.e. Allyra would be a white robe wizard then)?



> Make those changes and post your character in the Rouge gallery




Will do that later today (including background). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Which rest do you mean?
> I have used up all skill points.
> 
> I meant, write the other skills as well, you wrote partial list, I want all the skills in there, Like swim, Tumble, Hide, Search, Diplomacy and the rest, even if you got 0 ranks
> ...




answers in the message body


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the clarifications. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Jun 26, 2006)

"Thanee: Of course, will do so, when something gets summoned. BTW, can we summon celestial versions of the fiendish monsters in the summon monster lists?
Strahd: Sure"

OH?   

Wow, that will immensly increase my options.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Speaking of summoned monsters... do summoned celestial riding dogs have the Trip ability (i.e. are they considered combat-trained), or not?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

My mistake Thanee, Now that I reread your summon request and Yair's respond I will have to decline it ... sorry.
No Fiendish monsters as celestial ... sorry again


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

OOC THREAD


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Speaking of summoned monsters... do summoned celestial riding dogs have the Trip ability (i.e. are they considered combat-trained), or not?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




regular dog, no trip attack.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> regular dog, no trip attack.




Ok.



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> My mistake Thanee, Now that I reread your summon request and Yair's respond I will have to decline it ... sorry.




Well, ok. It's just, that there are 2-3 times the number of evil monsters in there as compared to good monsters, which is especially tough for Clerics, who cannot summon those at all.

And yes, I have noticed the OOC-Thread. 

Just thought, these questions do not really belong there, so I kept them here. Should be all cleared up now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Yair (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Well, ok. It's just, that there are 2-3 times the number of evil monsters in there as compared to good monsters, which is especially tough for Clerics, who cannot summon those at all.



Favored souls aren't so limited  Not that I plan on ever summoning a fiendish anything.

While that's true, I kinda think that was the intent. So I'm happy to work within these limitations.

Yair


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> While that's true, I kinda think that was the intent.




Or they thought summoners would be more often villains and based the lists on that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2006)

Strahd,
Sorry I didn't get my character up as well. I forgot to email it to myself and found the weekend too busy to re-create him.

Have a great game to all who were selected.


----------

